# Clomid making me ill



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,  Only two days into taking the clomid and felt really unwell this afternoon.  Hot flushes, sickness and general anxiety like the feeling you get when on a huge ride and you need to get off.  Please tell me this will not be a regular thing.  I think I may have panicked a little as I wasn't sure what was happening and that may have made the overall experience worse.  Feel like everything is riding on these tablets and giving them up is not an option.  Just need reasurring it will pass.

Thanks.


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi 

Try not to panic yourself (easier said than done, I know).  I felt like you do after I'd taken about 2 or 3 clomid pills.  I remember sitting on the couch crying my eyes out cos I was so scared as to what I'd got myself into.  Once I calmed down I was OK.  I've found that I only have the symptoms on and off during the days that I take clomid.  After the 5 tablets are finished the symtoms decrease in intensity and tail off completely after a few days.  You've only got another 3 tablets left, so you're not gonna feel this bad all month.  Also, keep in mind that symptoms vary from month to month, so next month you may not have any side effects or they may not be as intense.  

Whilst you're waiting for the side effects to subside take it easy ... get your DP to look after you, make your tea, fetch your slippers, feed you grapes, that kinda thing.  After all, you deserve to be pampered with what you're going through!!  (It doesn't work on my DH, but you never know your might be a bit more sympathetic!!)

Tx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi,

Firstly welcome to FF.  You may find it useful to look at the thread at the top of the page which Minxy posted she has listed most of the side effects.

Good luck

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mrs Hopeful

I found the s/e got less with each cycle I took.....I remember feeling anxious thou ....you just need to find time to chill out and relax really...... I started acupuncture on my last cycle of clomid and it really helped.

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome,
Unfortunately these are classic clomid signs, but as you were unprepared for them you probably felt worse. It does get easier, and like Sarah says trying to relax helps an awful lot. Try not to worry, it will pass.

Wishing you   for this cycle.

xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Awww Bless you,

Its a horrible feeling getting panicky like that. All i can suggest is to take the clomid about an hour before you go to bed, then you wont notice the s/e's so much - they do vary each month and go once you stop actually taking them
TC.  Jo xx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hang in there, some months can be worse than others on Clomid I think. Hope you feel better once you've stopped actually taking the pills. They could just do the trick for you, so fingers crossed.

Juniper


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi

I have just experienced my first cycle of clomid, ( on day 29 of 31 day cycle) and although i didn't have any panic attacks i did feel like i was going through the menapause with hot flushes.....I'm usually a "nesh" bird so this was quite difficult to come to terms with, particularly at 2am!! 
I also felt very bloated particularly after 3-4 days into cycle.

There are no babies for us this month either as i have tested and feel just the same physically (re bodily changes) and mentally (devestated) as i did before taking clomid....

Fingers crossed for you though mrs hopeful, looking forward to some BFP soon enough 

Sam


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Sammylou2 - hugs

I had a terrible time on clomid - I took it at night which helped but ended up taking the first cycle off work as I couldn't handle the side effects and keep my sanity.

It took 6 cycles for my bfp, we were planning on taking a break for a while after cycle 6  so I would just say be kind to yourself and take things as easy as you can.  Also, I ddi find that each cycle was different - the first was definitely the worst


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sammy - don't give up hope...I had a BFP on my first cycle of clomid (sadly had a m/c) but I tested 2 days before test date and got a BFN then on test day I got a BFP!


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

To all the repliees of ff,  I feel like you are a total lifeline.  Have decided to stay off work due to being so up and down and generally feeling terrible and you have put my mind at rest.  I hope next month is easier.


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Cheers sweetpeapodder and sarahstewart the word of encouragement help and going to see Robbie in concert today will take my mind off it all....!!!    

Mrs Hopeful, i think it's a good idea to stay off work at least until you get your head round it all, which i'm sure won't be long. Make sure you have some girlie time with special friends and i know using ff, even just reading the different threads has helped me over the past few months.

Maybe we could be clomid buddies

chin up 

Sam


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Sam,

I think the clomid buddy idea would really help me,  as so many other women I'm sure I was not looking forward to any intervention for conceiving but hey this is it now and I'm here for as long as it takes, thank goodness I found ff and the forum.  Is there a format to the buddy system just fill me in and we'll get started

Thanks

xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Again,

I found having a clomid buddy or 2 very helpful    this site is amazing!
By the way forgot to say 2 mths after coming off clomid ive got a BFP! GP reckons it was still in my system, so hope that encourages you too  
Jo x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Mrs Hopeful  

I'm not sure if there is an actual format for becoming buddies, maybe someone can help us?

How are you feeling...??

I haven't had any big AF signs as yet but I'm not under any illusions that   isn't on her way.... I'm aware that clomid can lengthen cycles (very frustrating).

jocole69 your clomid experience is very encouraging, i did wonder if it would stay in your system particularly in the case of the higher doses prescribed, i think i will be having a month or so off after this 3 month cycle as I'm still in the frame of mind "if it ain't broke don't fix it" (or something like it!!)

Take care folks

Sam x


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sam, and all you other lovely ladies,  just letting you know I'm surviving,  think i'm over the worst of it now and already scared to death bout next month, but I've taken on board everything you all said and hoping for a better time next month.

Think info bout cycle buddies would be great so I'll post a topic specifically asking and hopefully we'll get loads of feedback.

Hope your doing well jocole69, take it easy and good luck for the scan.

xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Mrs H

Dah why didn't i think of that  , great idea posting a thread will keep a look out for it....!!

Glad you are over the worst chick, it is really scary but i have come to the conclusion the next cycle will be much easier. 
Am due to start my next batch tomorrow (sunday) as Af arrived this morning.... i knew she would and haven't actually felt to bad about it, at least i stayed at 31 days so it could have been worse  

Will keep you posted over the next few days about how i get on with the pills, take care buddy

Sam x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi there Mrs Hopeful

Read your thread re buddy advice, any ideas where we go from here, looked at the Sept buddy forum and couldn't quite get my head around it all  

Started my 2nd month of clomid this evening, thought i would try taking it in the pm as advised by many of the clomid girlie's, so hopefully I'll sleep through the hot flushes this time round.  Know little about how my poor mum feels now going through her menopause  

What date roughly do you think you will be testing??

 for now, Sam x


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sam,

Sorry bout delay in reply but our computer has started playing up.  Better late than never.  Hope this time round on the clomid is going ok for you and I'm thinking of you.  I feel loads better.  Im on cycle day 12 and my gyny hasn't said anything about testing for ovulation for the first three months so me and hubby just   as much as poss.  I have been told if I dont get AF in 42 days then I should do pregnancy test before taking my next clomid lot.  I had a look on the sept cycle buddy forum aswell and it didn't make much sense to me.  We could just keep this thread and support each other on this.

Take it easy these next few days and get lots of   from your hubby.  DAlos don't be throwing a   had to put that smiley in it makes me laugh.

Take care speak soon.

Mrs H xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck Mrs H. I find the days when taking the tablets are definitely the worse 

Best thing to do girls is one of you just start a new thread on here (clomid forum) asking "does anyone wanna be my cycle buddy?", let us know which day of the cycle you are on and anyone similar to you can become your buddy 

xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Well i didn't do too bad on the pills this time round, less bloating and my skin seemed OK too, i would def recommend taking clomid at night.....(altho flushes still caught me out)

I've come up with a bit of a plan to share the responsibility (so to speak)... i noticed a thread talking about the "Deanna plan" and thought it might be worth a try!!   so because my ovulation time and cycle are fairly regular I've typed a chart of my cycle and a copy of the plan and have given it to my DH   
We are   on every other day at the minute and then increased to every day for three days on ov time......!! 
We have both felt less pressured strangely enough and although i will still be using the pee sticks at least rob has an idea of when i should be ovulating without me reminding him too many times....  (watch this space)

Good luck   over the next few days Mrs H try not to wear him out too much    

Had better go as it's getting late but i promise not to leave it so long next time  

Sam x


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Glad to have you back sammylou2 you won't believe how much I've missed you.  The deanna plan sounds like a good idea it takes all the fun out of it if you have to keep reminding them its a good time for  hope it works for you.  Am so glad that the clomid hasn't been too  this time.  I.m on cd 17 at the min but no idea if I ovulated or not think i had some symtoms around day 13/14 but no cm.  I fancy trying that robittusin it sounds great.  Been dead miserable and low today but feel loads better now I know the clomid hadn't finished you off for good.

Can't believe I'm already counting down for the dreaded  to arrive and then the second cycle of clomid to start.  You never know I may get no   and by a miracle might get a   but I doubt it.

Anyway chuffed your back speak soon take care and get lots of   with your DH.

Ps Hope the house isn't a mess thats all you need we are moving soon and the caos is bound to send me nuts.

Take Care

Mrs H xxxxx


----------



## babybiggles (May 1, 2006)

hi ya
when i first took my first month of clomid , I had migranes,sickness, anxiety i felt like poo and that scared meas there was no way I was going to stop taking it, its just the normal symptoms clomid can give you, we are anxious enough and its no wonder we feel like this but its alright don't worry keep at it and I hope you get your dreams


love and support LIsa


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Mrs H

Ah keep your chin up mate i know the 2ww is a hard time but you can do it, you prob did ovulate as don't forget clomid can dry you up ....   The Robittusin sounds like a good plan too let me know how you get on next time...!! (fingers crossed tho that   doesn't turn up)

It's strange i missed you too when your computer was down, i started to feel like "billy no mates" funny   glad we have found each other it will really help us get though it me thinks

Had better go but will post again tonight (am on lunch break and ran out of time)

Sam xx

Ps Hi Lisa - sounds like your experience of clomid was bad, i know what you mean about feeling anxious i have discovered Yoga and am recommending it to everyone!! Thank you for your well wishes and support chick


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi to you babybigs thanks for the support and although I'm dreading next time round I feel better knowing I'm not alone god bless FF in fact have no idea how I'd get through without it.

Hey Sam,   now I know what the   is and I'm counting the minutes.
Bless you for missing me.  

I have to say the computer is still poorly and crashes every five mins but we are getting by until we choose a new one but of course its a mammoth task as my DH wants the biggest and bestest with the most gigs and memory all for a fiver typical man eh. 

Im wondering what the pharmacist will think when I go in to ask for half a dosen bottles of the robittusin she will think i,m 

Any way sending you and everyone else lots of  

Speak soon Mrs H
xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi again!!

Ah the   is a nightmare i think it's almost as bad as the clomid   

The chemist will think your addicted to cough medicine   maybe you should buy your bottles of Robittusin from different shops otherwise you will be the talk of the town  

We didn't have a computer up until about 5 months ago and i can't imagine how we ever got by without one now.... we only have a laptop but it's great for the internet and anything i want printing i email to work and use their printers (it's the only perk i get working for the city council) it sounds like your DH is on a mission GOOD LUCK matey  ...!! 

The house is nearly done now.  Over the past 5yrs Rob has basically renovated every room, it's now starting to feel like our home and not a builders yard.  It's strange but my maternal instincts have really kicked in over the past few months and a nursery is the last room waiting to be decorated.  Maybe now there's less stress good things might start to happen      

Well my bed is calling and it's time to go, stay positive chick 

Sam x

ps Thanks for the babydust


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sammylou,  

good idea about getting my supply from different chemists don't want people thinking Im .

Decided you and Rob must be our dopplegangers, we are moving because Ant has practically demolished and rebuilt our current home over the last five years with everything but the spare room touched because I always thought it would be the nursery eventually and would not allow him to touch it otherwise.  So new house means starting all over again yippeee   it will just mean mess.

Last night I had a low pain in my right ovary and went to bed with no chance of   which is a   as it was our on night never mind will grab him tonight so got to go

Take care speak soon  xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

buddy...!!

Had a really weired day today (weirder than usual) i got a call from the fertility clinic telling me i had missed my appointment (due today) for a Hycosey.  As you can imagine i was a bit     as we chose to go private and i had it done in July rather than wait til now!! It became clear that my original NHS appointment hadn't been cancelled properly and the consultant hadn't forwarded my results onto the fertility clinic even tho he works for the NHS..... 

The nurse was a bit   that i had been prescribed clomid and no tracking/scans had been mentioned and i was already on my second month, so i have to go in tomorrow morning for a scan to make sure I'm ovulating etc and that i am even on the right doseage!! 
I had thought it strange that no-one had mentioned any scans and just assumed i was going it alone (so to speak) 
My appointments in the morning so I'll update you tomorrow night.

I really don't envy you at all moving house..... after 5 years of plaster dust, re-wiring, new kitchen, bathroom and most internal walls either moved or taken down I've told Rob I'm staying put for life   We've gone through blood, sweat and tears to get where we are and thats just over the colour scheme!! i wonder too how many couples have a spare room waiting to be decorated i bet the percentage is quite high?

Good luck with the    don't wear him out too much and I'll post again tomorrow hopefully.

Sam xx

PS Your turn for fairy dust tonight


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

SAm,

Sorry for delay, tried to post twice yesterday and the stupid bloody computer kept , and then we had freinds rounds for nosh so got tied up, not literally of course   I think its great news that they are going to do a scan to check for ovulating hope it goes well.  Let me know all about it in detail.  

My gyny hasn't said anything about the scan or cycle 21d blood test weird eh.

Thankyou verrrrrry much for the   its lovely, just what I need.


Look forward to hearing the   about your scan

Speak soon.

Mrs H

PS   back at cha xxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi there Mrs H

Crikey where has the wkend gone, i can't believe its monday already!!

The scan went well last week, the nurse saw a number of follicles although there was one dominant one at a size of 2.2, not bad eh!!  She gave me a load of pee sticks and told me to keep testing for the LH surge, well it happened on Saturday so you can imagine what came next.... plenty of   (tmi)  

I now have to phone them back and go get my bloods done in 7 days, so watch this space mate....!!

Hope you are well, sounds like you have been busy re  entertaining, i was supposed to go out sat night but we were so busy   round at mine first and before we knew it it was 9.30 so pizza was ordered and we stayed in instead, sometimes it's nicer to catch up tho rather than steaming round town.... plus i wasn't drinking so it wouldn't have been the same anyway.

Hope you are ok chick and you had a lovely wkend, speak soon

Sam x


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sam, 

Would love to know more about the 2.2 thing as I don't know any of this so its really interesting.  I know the clomid is a follicle stimulating hormone but ideally what are we hoping to achieve . b And what will the 7 day bloods tell you?  I am going to book in with my GP and hopefully I can arrange for the scan and pee sticks.

I am on the countdown now for starting next clomid cycle and each day it gets closer I am getting more   .  Will be an emotional struggle if   doesnt arrive because I'm very irregular anyway so will have to give it a week and then I will need to do a pregnancy test to make sure before I take any norithisterone or clomid its like torture.

I am sooooo keeping everything crossed for you it would be such a mega boost for me and fantastic news for you and Rob

Good Luck Hun Sending you loads of love and    


Byeee for now 


Mrs H xxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi you!!

Am having a complete nightmare at the minute.....have experienced lower Ov type pains since Sat when i had positive surge, I've felt really rough since and I'm currently sitting on the settee with a wheabag across my tummy. I had the awful chore of food shopping after work and all i wanted to do was    i just feel really emotional too. If i feel like this in the morning i am def not going into work.

All i can think of is that because my ovaries are producing eggs without the clomid the meds are prob making them work twice as much?  

Well lets see if i can answer your question...

A. Like you say the clomid is a follicle stimulating drug, now as i took it from the nurse your ovaries produce eggs and your follicles mature enough so release the egg and the LH surge is the chemical hormone in your brain that tells your follies to do this....
I think that your follie has to be a certain size to release the egg otherwise the egg matures and isn't any good for conception (might have got that bit muddled!!) anyway they go on follie size between 1.? (smallest) and 2.? (biggest) Not too much help am i... and i took it that the dominant sized follicle from the scan was the one ready to release the egg
If you don't have an LH surge then they can also give you a drug to do this (which i was offered but haven't needed)

B. Bloods are taken 7 day after LH surge to confirm ovulation has taken place (i believe...) 

Hope this helps chick, if I'm not quite right I'm sure there will be someone out there who can put us both straight but that's how i sort of understood it 

I really hope   doesn't come for you and we can both celebrate a   I'm definitely feeling more emotional on this cycle and think getting my AF is going to knock me for 6 this time round. I can totally relate to how you are feeling. Roughly when do you think you are testing chick so i can count down with you??

Cheers for the babydust and support, it's given me a big smile, keep ya chin up too 

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sam,

You poor darling I really feel for you after reading your last post.  Just wanted to say I'm with you every step of the way.  Do you remember I had those low pains at very similar time post what I thought could be ovulation and maybe its a good sign that something is happening although its not nice and makes you feel 

Food shopping is the worst chore ever as well, we should consider online shopping to sort that out.  What do you think

Thanks for the info and I'm sure you have got it all right as it sounds vaguely familiar.  Not that Im an or anything but I'm sure when the nurse was explaining everything I wasn't really with it if you know what I mean as I was still high on morphine and stressed about Endo which I'd never heard of.  To say Iv'e worked with Kids and families for 13 years i feel like a complete novice.

Love the ticker factory I need to get one.

Have to tell you this a colleague at work who has been very supportive and is a devout Christian,  grabbed me at the end of work and asked if she could pray for me.  I said that would be lovely so she grabbed my hand there and then and began to pray for me and Ant.  AT first I was thinking oh I didn't realise you meant now but she was fab and the prayer was wonderful, it really moved me and brought happy  .  I felt really touched so I'm sharing my prayer for you and rob too.

Lets hope the wicked witch stays away.  She is due on Saturday so if she doesn't arrive will try to give it a whole week  before daring to test. Will be agony though.

Take care and get lots of rest and indulge in nice pleasures shopping eating more shopping   


Sending you positive thoughts and hugs. xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Mrs H

Have felt a lot better over the past couple of days and managed to make it into work too which is good as i always feel guilty having time off....speaking of which do you think we have led parallel lives as i too work with children and families (spooky) I am currently a family support worker for children's services (social services) and work in the duty team doing initial assessments when referrals are made (child protection). Whats your specific line of work then??

I think i got a bit of a   this time round on the meds as the first cycle passed relatively pain free, like you say tho lets hope the pain means something is working in there eh!!

Just to say too that it's real easy to get washed up in all the jargon the hospital use and initially i didn't hear a word of what the specialist was telling me, the info starts to make more sense when you piece it all together, which is what i did last week when i spoke with the nurses. It's   (crazy) but i think i have also learnt more from this site too.....

I think it's lovely that your colleague is looking out for you and Ant and thank you for sharing us in your prayer too, i bet it really made a change instead of people saying the old cliches like "it'll happen" or "it's your turn soon" I'm sure they mean well but can't it be patronising  .

Have you worked out how to load a tickerchart,they're great eh...

Had better go, rob is snoring his head off next to me in bed so i guess it's time for b-byes (nieces phrase for sleep/bed-byes)   Fingers crossed for you and Ant chick and a positive test, although I'm sure we will catch up b4 Sat

Keep  

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sam,  

So glad you feel better 

I think it is spooky that we are in similar lines of work. I manage a mobile creche business but we provide oodles of support to the local sure start programmes and before this job I use to manage a sure start centre but it nearly killed me so decided to get out.  My best friend is a family support worker for sure start, they are hard jobs but I bet your great at it.

I think the   could be on her way as I had low cramps and back ache this afternoon.  In fact I have had a pretty  day at work and it has taken its toll. I just feel like     at mo.  In fact   is definately due to visit who am I kidding.  Oh well at least I will have been regular yippee another round of clomid.

Watch out Ant psycho in the making eh.  He is fab actually i'm really lucky bet your Rob is too can just tell.

Your right about the people who say " It will be your turn soon" sometines I feel like attacking then with the nearest blunt object.  Yep   is definately coming so better go and get good nights sleep cause I will need the extra strength 

Take care hun

Speak Soon

xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ah Mrs H, just read your other post too and thought i would send a quick one b4 popping out friends.

Keep going my love, your gonna be fine, i keep thinking that even if the clomid doesn't work straight away there is room for change ie. higher dose (altho not ideal) and IUI.  We are only at the beginning of our fertility journey and look at how far you have come already re 28 day cycle (presuming you don't get bfp, which i hope you do).... It must have been an absolute nightmare before going 60 odd days without af arriving.  
I know what you mean about giving up the material things in life, i joke all the time about having a new car if we can't have children but i know this isn't true and use it as a cover up to deflect how i really feel. 

For some reason i have felt better since knowing i will be scanned at the hosp, do you think it's worth getting hold of someone your end and asking if you can be scanned too...?? It might help you have something else to focus on and at least you will know its all working as it should be down there?? Crikey i bet you have paid in enough national health over the years to be entitled to it.

Sorry you have been feeling   i can really tell and hope you are ok again soon.  Go steady with poor Ant and don't be too hard on yourself chick

Speak to you soon

Sam xx

Ps My last job was at sure start too (yikes)


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey Scary Sam,

Can't believe you worked for Sure Start before this is getting weirder by the day.  Need to ask what does Rob do,  Ants a Science teacher but studied for ages first getting his degree and PHD in Microbiology,  we have the keep the spooky chain going.

Thanks for your support I couldn't manage without it and you will be pleased to know I feel loads better today.  I am going to find out about scan and stuff today so I will see what they say.

Got to go , loads to do today  Have mega weekend speak soon.

xxx      xxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

i think the scary chain has been broken..... (phew) Rob is a planning engineer for aerospace industry, i was really starting to get woried that we were living parallel lives, altho were prob not far of!!

Glad your feeling better and hope you managed to get some answers re scans etc... keep me posted chick

Had better go were taking my friends little boy to the fair tonight, speak to you soon

Sam xx

Ps No sign of the old   yet then?


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Buddy,

Yep that deifinately means the spooky chain has ended.  

Would you believe it I couldn't even get through to the fertility nurse and couldn't see the  so I booked a telephone consultation for Wednesday night which has made me  .  Anyway it s just typical of the heallth service.

Other than that feel great and still  yet but its early days and I'm sure she will arrive.  The trouble is every day she doesn't arrive I'll get my hopes up a little more which I know I shouldn't but can't help it.

Hope you had a great time at the fair

speak soon.

Take Care Mrs H xxxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

P.S

Meant to mention the bloods is it on Monday or have you been already, how did it go if yoiuve been good luck if you haven't.  Let me know asap.
Good Luck     xxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Eh up me duck  

Well the fair was lovely, Sammie (friends lad) really enjoyed himself, we ate mushy peas and mint sauce, had a go on the carousel (ah) amongst other rides and young un went home happy with a rather large lightening Mcqueen helium balloon that auntie Sam had to carry all night...... the things you do eh  .  He was worried that someone else would buy it and i couldn't convince him that there were probably 50 other balloon sellers at the fair (that 6 yr olds for you)

My blood test was taken Fri, i was told to give the fert clinic a call this Tue/Wed so will keep you posted on that one.  

What a nightmare about not being able to get hold of anyone at the hospital, it's bad enough as it is having to go thro all this without them making life harder, lets hope you have more luck Wednesday night.

Rob's out tonight on a friends 40th birthday pub crawl so i dread to think what state he will be in when he gets home later, he's already phoned me once..... You can rest assured tho i will be cracking that decorating whip first thing tommorrow morning     
Ooh I'm in two minds whether to watch the second half of "strictly come dancing" or afterlife decisions,decisions.......!!  Had the choice of going out too but have felt a bit rough today so thought it better to stay in and have an early night (life in the fast lane eh) i must say i have been really good lately not drinking and it's just not the same drinking blackcurrent and soda on a night out with the girls

Am going to go now that Ive probably bored you to   (tears) with my exciting wk end, hope you have a good one too mate and i will catch up with you soon

Sam xx

Really, really hope you get a   if and when you test, i know what you mean about false hope tho, it's hard not getting your hopes up, but keep going and you just never know xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hiya Sam 

Hope your Rob made it home in one piece from his mates 40th.  

Still no sign of   yet so don't know whats going on so watch this space. 

Glad you enjoyed the fair and sounds like you made the little un very happy.

I.m an X factor girl through and through so Saturday nights are usually devoted to the tv.

Purposely tried to stay busy today and not think about no AF too much even decided to sort out winter wardrobe as its getting a bit cooler now how sad is that eh .

Anyway enjoy your last weekend night before work starts again

Speak Soon.

Sonjia xxxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

PS.  Thought I'd go for wedding picture just so you two could see us too.

xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Sonjia  (few i was beginning to think you didn't have a first name)   

Well Rob didn't do too bad last night he phoned me about 11 and asked if i would pick him up, which i didn't mind as at least i knew he would be home safe.

I love your wedding photo, it looks like you had a happy, sunny day too. i could do ours all over again if only we had the money, i started a tiara business with by best friend because i just wanted to keep the wedding feeling going...!!   (crazy)

I'm an x-factor girl too but had to watch it today instead as i was busy tea time yesterday, (ooh the sacrifice us women make) 

Have just watched that channel 5 live birth programme with rob, i got all emotional and   when the women were giving birth altho i think I've found out how squeemish rob is  

Really hope AF doesn't arrive and we are   (celebrating) a BFP soon, keep me posted

Had better go but take it steady chick and we'll catch up soon

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey buddy,

Just a quicky tonight as I'm off to salsa class still no AF but I'm not at all positive bout BFP think its the clomid just messing up my cycle again which is a bummer as the last three have been spot on.  wanted to wish you luck for blood test results if tomorrow.  Will keep you updated and thanks for your optimism, wish I could be that positive.  Feeling surprisingly well otherwise.  Speak soon

 just for you.
xxxx

Sonjia


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Sonjia

Just a quickie too as i'm out at my disco class tonight (another story for another time...)

Got blood results back today and was told they were 71 i think from reading ff info anything above 30 is a cert that ovulation took place, so i think i might have just made it (phew)   I think we also did enough  too so watch this space i guess....!!

Gosh i bet it's killing you not testing, i think your doing great holding on a bit but don't torture yourself too much in the mean time and if you are going  (crazy) then just test chick, i keep saying to myself "there's always next month"

Hope your Salsa class went well, have you been going long...?? I went a couple of times with a friend ages ago but decided i would rather learn with Rob (he's quite nifty on his feet for a weight lifter fella of 16 stone ooh what an image you must have now)  

I have bought a 25min reading from the medium lady peeps have been mentioning on ff so will keep you posted on that one too. Have never done it before so quite interested will have to think of some questions to ask...... Hummm 

Had better go sending loads of ^[fly]fairydust^  [/fly] for a 

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello Hun,

Soooo glad the blood test results were positive and you and Rob stick at the   .  have vivid picture of him throwing you round on the dance floor now after your post ha ha   My Ant also loves the weight room at the gym so the common theme is still there.

Thanks for the dust and yes the pressure is starting to drive me   >:   but soooooo scared to test, haven't been this worked up for ages but honestly feel ok thinking it might be .

I don't know, with you and your disco and me and my salsa we are a well matched pair.  I started going bout 4 months ago with my friend but she has given up and I stuck it out cause I love it and it gives me something to look forward to, in the end didn't go cause I thought my purse had been stolen and got in bit of    found it later so everything 

Need to get off now as i pop to the loo every 30 seconds just to check how  .

Speak soon

Take care   xx

Sonjia


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Sonjia

I must admit Rob does sling me around a bit on the dance floor , i think he forgets he's more than 7 stone heavier than me......

I noticed the girls are saying "test" on your other thread..... think i am starting to agree, how have you been??

My SIL's sister goes to salsa classes and she was saying how fit it's keeping her so good on you for not giving up.  I was tempted to jack in the disco classes as i was all left feet and the instructor doesn't really teach you as such it's just a case of "in at the deep end". Over the past month or so tho it's all started coming together and iv'e stuck with it......!!
Glad your purse wasn't stolen chick, it's a horrible feeling when you think it's missing 

Have you had your phone consultation yet, if so how did it go....?? 

Gonna go but keep me posted on EVERYTHING!!!! sending you loads of         matey

Samxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ahhh Sonjia, just read your news after i replied on this threat...... Sorry the  arrived chick.  I'm sending you loads of  and love that it's better news next month and your AF is'nt too horrible xx

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Cheers Sam

Am ok honest more annoyed that I didn't get my phone consultation.  Gave the receptionist my mobile number as I knew would be at work and sure enough had missed call from private caller at 4.10pm on home phone which will have been the doctor and so guessing the receptionist won't have given her my bloody mobi number.

Sounds like the disco lessons are fun, you kepp it up.

Ooh Ooh how did the blood test results go have you got them back yet

let me know

Sweet dreams hun

Sonjia xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Sonjia


How pants that phone consultation didn't go to plan, it makes you wonder if people actually listen.... i don't think these people realise how important it all is do they.  Hope you have been in touch with the receptionist (silly cow eh)  

Have had a right week this week at work, i visited a "mum to be" who wants her unborn to be adopted.... i visited a couple with 10 kids and another on the way (greedy sods, i only want one) and I've had the mother of a violent man put a complaint in about me (another silly cow )
I'm not bothered about the complaint as i know my assessment was completed correctly and my boss is 100% supportive, it was just the other two that struck a raw nerve.
I'm probably being extra sensitive at the minute, what with all the hormones rattling about inside me, i think I'm struggling with the 2ww this month as well..... 

To top it all my brother has visited my grandma who lives in London (he hasn't seen her in probably 18 months) and has just managed to make me feel like the worst Grandaughter/sister on the planet, even tho me and my mum go down there every 4 months to make sure she has everything she needs   
i can't even talk about it with mum as she's on holiday with my dad in Australia at the minute.  Rob's great but it's not the same as talking it through with my mum.

Sorry if Ive off loaded it all on you chick, wonder if I'm experiencing pre AF blues....??

Your brain must be frazzled from your missed appointment we already chatted about my bloods this week mate....    you said you were "sooooo pleased" 

Gonna go now as rob wants to use the laptop, speak to you soon mate 

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hiya Sam,

Soooo sorry you are having a rough old time of it.  It's great that you and Rob can chat but there is nothing like a comfort cuddle from your mum.  Take no notice of ya brother, he is typical  bloke for example go for ages without picking the hoover up and then when they do they have the cheek to criticise your hoovering skills and never let you forget.  That is exactly what your Bro has done to you bout your grandma.  Ps this is not an example of what goes on in our house as my Ant has no idea what the hoover looks like   

I bet the family visits must be hard and I go through the same kind of mind messing thoughts.  Stay postive, you and Rob WILL finally get your little one.  Don't take no notice of the complaint either their all tossers, bet you do a fab job.


My brain is frazzled and I'm clearly an    you did tell me bout the bloods, when is your due date this month for the  .  The 2ww is hard but youll get through it just like me and hopefully we will be celebrating your   .

I started the  clomid cycle agian last night.  Had total kaka night tho with bad cramps and couldn't get comfy but ok just now.

Yeah the receptionist did get it from me I was    down the phone (stupid moo) and so a doctor rang me back yesterday. She suggested the 21 day cycle test would be good idea and to bear in mind its not conclusive if the cycle goes beyond 28 days and we can try a different day next month maybe cycle day 22 or 23.

Take care my love have try enjoy your weekend
xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Sonjia

Feel a bit better today, yippee it's the weekend.....!! 

Thanks for your support this week mate it's helped lift my spirit loads, the point about my brother made sense (re hoover scenario). I've just tried to put it all into perspective and think that at least he has made the effort to visit and it's his guilt showing not mine, after all it's me who cuts her toe nails for goodness sake......    (sorry tmi)

My boss was great about the whole complaint thing too, he said that the only reason they have done it is because they don't like to hear the truth and the letter they sent adds credit to the assessment i completed as it confirms they are Muppet's...  

Well i don't think we will be celebrating a BFP on my Birthday this year  (another year gone) i cheated and tested yesterday and it was negative unfortunately, after the week i had i just wanted to know "one way or the other" (think that a song isn't it!!) at least i know AF is on her way now and can concentrate on the   pills.  
 is due tomorrow/Monday unless the clomid has messed up my cycle.

Speaking of Ant not knowing what the hoover looks like, i went away with friends back in May and can you believe that Rob left all his pots piled up on the side of the sink because he didn't know how to work the bloody dishwasher (that he installed). He didn't even think to hand wash them, bet you can imagine the   i had, the pots stayed there as well until he had worked it out   (men eh)

Glad your getting sorted re 21 day Bloods, it's got to be better than nothing at all and at least they are prepared to test on different days to suit your cycle......YIPPEEE, make sure you keep me posted on that one mate.

Had better go and do some house work, it's been neglected all week, hope the Loopy pills aren't too horrid, sending you loads of     that you get through it OK

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello Sammy,

You don't half make me    .  Men where would our laughs come from if it wasn't for them.  Been mega busy this weekend with packing and parties and sunday lunch with friends,  Gosh its a hard life ain't it.

Sorry bout the BFN and your so right there is always next month.  The clomid has been fine this time for me although I have been teary I spent most of Friday    over anything I could find. I haven't felt sick and only had couple of flushes so that is good news.

Glad you feel the benefit of my contributions cause I sometimes think my brain is    I'm no good to anyone.

Me and two girl friends who I worked with in the past made a pact bout month ago to have a ladies that lunch session every couple of weeks and it was after I had thrown my first clomid .  The idea was to help me get through it and chat bout anything and everything.  However since then they have found it really useful as they also have external stresses on their lives, obviously just a women thing but although we are all going through different things the side affects are the same.  Not sleeping very well mushy brain   .  and  .  My point is I have come to realise that it is not easy being a women full stop and if i wasn't stressed about the infertility issue I would be stressed bout something else so it's just a matter of learning to cope and that is what were doing, coping.

Anyway keep smiling, laughing and coping,

Speak soon chick  

Sonjia


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi matey....!!

Sort of feel OK about bfn although was hopeful that we had done enough to get a positive this time round (mind you i prob say that every month).

Your right about the fact we just have to keep going and coping, i think all of this is making me stronger as a person and although it can be hard on our relationship i do feel it's made Rob and i stronger as a couple too, we definitely communicate more about stuff and not just about babies either.... 

Glad your keeping busy, it's probably helping you take your mind off the loopy pills too!  When do you move and are you going far? 

There's nothing i love more than meeting my girlie friends for tea..... i meet my old work colleagues probably once every couple of months and it's great, there's always loads of    to catch up on and we always pick up where we left off (sign of true friendship my mum always says)

Sorry to hear you have been feeling a bit     keep your chin up chick, it'll soon be time to get jiggy with it   altho those extra hormones are a pain in the **** aren't they!!! 

Had better go and get some shut eye, wish me luck with the 3rd lot of loopy pills, think I'm gonna need it!!

Go steady 

Sam xx

Sending you lots of      to hepl you through it x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

think the loopy pills have taken hold already, did you notice how i spelt help..... funny!

Ps love your pic of Ant, it's made me   , will have to find one of Rob looking ropey after a night out (yikes)


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Nearly birthday babe.

Can tell you are down about the BFN try stay positive and I know what you mean about thinking you have done enough to have cracked it cause I think like that every month too. 

What are you doing for your birthday anything special, I'm nearly 32 in December but thought it would be easier to put that on my blog rather than 31 and 10 months.

Not moving on Friday now as there is something outstanding with Buyers solicitors, knew it was too good to be true but we have decided to have couple of nights away in the lakes staying at the hotel we got married at and will be good time for   practice.

good luck with your 3rd round of the loopy pills and hopefully this is the month for you two.

I have got my blood test on 31st October and I also have appointment with my GP on wednesday 25th oct
so can find out exactly what my notes say after lap and Dye and about my Endo.

Have great evening hunny 

Speak Soon.

xxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Sonjia

Had crappy afternoon today if it wasn't for me having a home visit i would have gone home (don't you just hate being committed...) AF has well and truly arrived and stomach cramps have been pants   almost hoping they are as bad in the morning as it will be the only reason i will stay off work (always feel guilty being off).
I never really experienced bad AF before and am starting to wonder if taking this clomid is worth it...  god feeling really sorry for myself tonight eh.

Your trip to the lakes sounds lovely and just the ticket too, Rob and i have been planning on going for months now but have never gotten round to it, in fact I'm not sure where the time has gone at all this year.  

Bit of a pain for you with the move, i hope you get sorted with it soon, did it take you long to find your new house?

My parents come back from Oz on the day of my Birthday and my dads second cousin Amey from Oz (she's doing bit of travelling) is coming into England too so we are all going for a meal, it's Robs birthday 2 days after too.... I'm out with the girls this weekend although won't be drinking a deal because of the pills      They are a bit of a   bunch so i am looking forward to it (and that's just the family   )

Are you doing anything nice for your birthday Mrs 31yrs and 10 months  ....??

Good luck with your GP appointment on the 25th and your bloods after that, lets hope they can shed a bit of light on it all for you chick. 

Am gonna go to bed now but will speak to you soon I'm sure..!!

Sam xx

ps sorry for being a bit of a grumpy moo too


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sam,

Awww Honey,

Can't believe you had another bad day, Sounds like your really going through it at the mo  

Get a hot water bottle, into your jammies and don't worry bout missing work.  The cramps are awful and so painful so you need to rest a bit, especially if you want to be on top form for your birthday in 10 days.  That is good timing for your   too and a few drinks should help relax you a little 

Am looking forward to my few days away and you two should sort something too. It will be nice for you both to have short break before the christmas rush.

I've had a funny day, felt fine in morning had tears at lunchtime  don't know why so must be cause I'm  and feel a bit  .

We only looked at two houses and found it quite quickly, not far from where we live now so shouldn't be too mad moving just waiting for date.

Anyway sending you big hug and a sonjia squeeze.

Get well soon.

Sonjia xxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Sonjia

Didn't want you to think i was ignoring you chick so this is just a quick one to check in...!!

Have had my psychic reading tonight and feel a bit strange so i'm gonna leave posting you until i'm in a better place (it's nothing bad)    

Have a really special few days with Ant at the Lakes chick and i'll speak to you when you get back

Love and hugs

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sammy,

Hope your ok and I will be here when your ready to talk.  

Love sonjia xxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Sonjia

Just posted on the psychic thread and feel like i have lifted a weight off my shoulders.... it has been such a strange experience and left me feeling quite   

The one thing Lesley did tell me was that she knew i was talking with other women experiencing the same feelings etc...and to keep in touch with them as it would help me through it, even if there are days when i don't want to talk.

Ive been on an emotional roller coaster over the past 24 hours and am seriously considering what she said about time off work....

Sorry i haven't been very light hearted over the past couple of days I'm never normally like this (really) Good luck with the   chick and make sure you and Ant spend lots of time hugging and catching up.

Speak to you soon 

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sam,

Glad your ok and that the reading went well for you and it all sounds really positive.  It must have been emotional  especially feeling your grandad was looking out for you.

Something that struck a cord for me was the choice of name if you have a girl.  We have always loved flower names for girls and Lily is one of our favourites but I honestly believe Lily is to be saved especially for you and Rob and we will go with Rosie, Poppy or Daisy. 

Have to say I had a tarot reading not long after I met Ant bout 11 years and although she was spot on with loads of things she told me Ant wasn't my knight in shining armour and it really upset me so I haven't tempted fate since which makes me want to reinforce the taking everything with a pinch of salt.

Hope she was spot on for your timings though and we should stay positve that what she said will come true.

Glad your back

Sonjia xxxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey chick

How strange about the name thing i wouldn't mind in the slightest if you wanted to share..... love the other names you like too, every time we chat there is always something else we have in common    
I have really kept an open mind about it all and think it's best to have a healthy attitude to stuff like this, I'm not pinning my hopes on it but suppose it's given me something else to think about whilst on the   pills.....!!

I think your Tarot lady must have got a little bit of fog in the way when you had your reading, even i know just from the few things you have said about Ant that your a strong couple and made for each other, maybe she got her deck mixed up with her daughters happy families snap cards    

I feel back on form and all helped by a night on the tiles Saturday..... Although i was a good girl and didn't drink i had a right laugh even if my mate Lisa was wasted and managed to drag us both to the floor in the night club  we got told off by the bouncers for messing about    but couldn't get up for laughing!! (what a sight)

Had a bit of a   tonight, we had Robs mate round cause the boiler has been playing up (no hot water for last 3 days) and he gave us a quote for £1,700 to fit a new one with digital timers etc.... the previous   owners had bought a really cheap boiler and now we're basically paying the price (typical). We have the money saved but god it's a bummer!! 

Anyway enough of my gripes how did your weekend at the lakes go.... i hope you managed lots of   and cuddles of course, we start   again in a couple of days so am letting Rob get loads of early nights to help build his energy  
I'm due a scan this Friday so will keep you posted, also good luck with your GP appointment on the 25th, make sure you fill me in

Well night night mate and speak to you soon

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sammy 

Good to here from you and I'm glad you are feeling betterl. total bummer bout the boiler bet you were   bout that and it's a lot of dosh.

The lakes never came off in the end as we both have so much to do getting sorted for the move so I was a bit   

What will the scan show on Fridaybut never mind.  During this dreadful wait for moving we have both gone slightly   and bought a new sports car   which is a naughty indulgence but hey what the hell  .

Sounds like your night out was a right laugh and I have one booked for this weekend and I'm sure It will be a similar night with me and the girls having plenty of    .

Thanks for support for tomorrow, not sure what I will talk to her about and usually just end up   for 30 minutes.  

Seen our friends new born baby boy today and he is just gorgeous it was wonderful to meet him but I had an awful yearning feeling at the pit of my stomach all the time I was there which I hate to admit was pure jealousy. 

What will your scan hopefully show on Friday?  Hope it all goes well and you get the results your looking for.

Anyway got to love ya and leave ya

Sonjia


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Just so you dont think I'm going crazy, I didn't mean to mention the scan till the end and obviouslyy typed it there without realising.

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

You are losing it girl..... I thought your post was a bit odd!!

You do realise that your prob going to end up pregnant now you have got yourself a fancy new sports car.....!! a friend of ours had been trying of 10 yrs without any luck, her husband bought her a BMW Z3 and she caught within 6 months  LOL. It was   (crazy) but she actually admitted to being sad about having to sell the car.

It's a shame about your trip to the lakes matey, lets hope you can get once this house move is all sorted.  Go steady on the old   at the wkend too, Ive got the biggest bruise on my   from falling over, worst thing about it is Lisa can't even remember us crashing to the floor...!!

Hopefully the scan will show what size my follies are etc.... and whether ovulation is due, find them quite helpful so will keep you posted.

I know what you mean about visiting your friends new baby, it must have been really hard but well done you for keeping your chin up and going.  A friend of my SIL has just found out she is pregnant by her "on/off" boyfriend, and to be honest i couldn't help thinking it should be me and Rob (she already has a son from a previous relationship) 
A very close friend gave birth to a little girl back in April, she and her husband had only been "trying" for 1 month and she caught.  That one was a hard to swallow too   
it's one of those things i suppose eh.....

Had better go, poor old Rob keeps going up to bed without me... will catch up again soon.  Keep your chin up mate, I'm sending you lots of     to keep you going

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sammy,

Your right I am losing it in fact can't believe it but missed my docs appointment yesterday after all that waiting aorund it just slipped my mind and it was 6pm before I realised, how  am I ?

Feeling bit crappy just now so not much to say other than hope you two are ok and I'll post when I have perked up a bit.

Sonjia xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello chick

Really sorry you are feeling   we seem to be taking it in turns at the minute eh  

Keep your chin up chick, i'm here if you want to talk..... 

Get a big cuddle from Ant and a nice early night, try not to over do it espec with the house move and everything, otherwise i will have to come over   and sort you out   

Will leave you to it for now chick, speak to you soon

    Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sammy,

       

Hope you have a lovely day and because its your birthday i think we should only chat about nice things.

Hope you get lots of lovely treats from Rob, family and friends I am sending you a psychic Sonjia special which would be a relaxing footspa/ foot massage with lots of lovely candles and scented oils and soothing music in the background, A big fat hot chocolate with marshmallows and whipped cram and a chocci stick and a scrummi muffin. 

Loads of Love honey.

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!! I have blown you all some bubbles


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Sonjia and Sailaice

Thank you for my Birthday wishes, it's been a busy day at work today but i'm really looking forward to a lovely Birthday Breakie in the morning (prepared by my lovely DH) and a day of shopping and pampering....!!

Your psychic Sonjia special is great   i love all those things you said, espec the hot choc and marshmellows   

Am gonna go and have some pre Birthday lovin with my hubby, but speak to you soon guys

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi  post birthday girl,

How are you?  Hope you had a fantabulous birthday.  I am feeling brighter at the minute even tho its the 2ww.

Noticed on the one of the other threads that there has been a suggestion about starting new autumn thread for new ladies after other threads have had arguing and stuff but I hadn't noticed and I think everyone is FAB especially YOUUU    lol.

Feeling positive that ovulation happenend as had obvious symtoms and stuff and got my bloods on tuesday that is if I don't forget   . If the bloods show I didn't ov am I right in thinking they might be wrong if my Af arrive later than 28 days.??

I have noticed on the   board that there are two other ladies due to test same day as me which makes 3 and that is a lucky number and I am due on 7th which is also my lucky number what do think?  Am i   to get hopes up or what.

Anyway take care babe speak soon.

Sonjia xxxxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey chickadee.....!!!

Really pleased your in a good place at the minute, i love your holiday post by the way    I've been to the Dominican and it's lovely!!

About your question, it def sounds like you Ov'ed chick, i got those pains more than ever last month, tell me again around what CD do you think it happened?  I'm not sure   about the results and not Ovulating re your AF as i ov naturally and have a 31 day regular cycle, but i Ov usually CD 15/16 and have been told to get bloods done CD 23 (7 days post ov) so that they are more accurate.... Is it worth posting a new question thread.... Natasha (minxy) is really knowledgeable and might be able to help??

My Birthday was lovely, i had loads of great goodies and some brill gifts from ma and pa who stopped off in Bangkok on the way back from Oz   It was good to see them too... 

I think everyone is fab too, Ive never "met" so many people in one place and I'm really please we are buddies, lets hope others do the same as i know you are helping make the fertility journey a whole lot easier for me matey   

Other than your usual   (craziness) i don't think your any crazier for thinking it's your month this month chick, it might help you get through the   which can be bad at the best of times eh.... fingers crossed for the 7th and i hope your bloods come up trumps too, keep me posted mate

Also when is your birthday, i haven't missed it i hope??

Will get going now, go steady Eddie and i will catch up with you in the wk

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey Buddddy

Feeling quite positive about the test tommorow and just cheesed off I will have to wait for results.

Just wanted to say do you know how we exchange private e mails and stuff cause thought that would be fun too if you fancy it not that I am a   but still can't figure the ticker thingy out either so bit of a novice.

Glad you had lovely birthday and sounds like you got some mega gifts from mum and dad.  My birthday is the 9th of December so little while to go yet.

I will post my thread re the bloods and ov stuff to natasha as your right she is really knowledgeable not like me  .

Glad you liked the holiday post well its only a    .

My weekend was fab went out Sat on couples night for freinds birthday to Leeds and Me and Ant and everyone were     all night long and got very merry  Didn't go to bed until 4am and Ant went for a little trip down some stairs and has hurt his ribs  .  But other than that it was great.

Anyway better go as corrie is on and someone told me that Charlie is going to try drown david tonight OOOhhhh.

Hows works hun??

Speak soon

Sonjia xxxxxx 

Ps I am getting my new sports car tommorrow yippeee
and i am blowing you bubbles. xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Mrs H    Happy  

How's tricks, did your tests go ok today....?? 

Sorry i haven't been around mate it was Rob's Birthday yesterday and i tried to stay away from ff a little bit to give him my undivided attention   

Your Sat night sounds a lot like the nights we have in couples, poor Ant i hope he's not feeling too sorry for himself and he's 100% soon.  I bet you were shattered on Sunday. 
I often go away with a group of girls (well women) and we are considering Leeds next (have been everywhere else) would you recommend it then for a night out...?? maybe you could join us, it prob wont be til next yr now so gives us time to get to know each other more too

Course i don't mind us swapping emails and stuff, i got an email from another ff lady last week asking about who my consultant was as she is a Nott's girl too, cant remember how she was able to email me but will have a play around and let you know!!  
Ticker chart - go to mine and click on it. You then get taken to the link to design your own...when its done just cut out the web link it gives you then paste it onto your signature bit on your profile page.  It took me a couple of attempts to get it right so just have a play around 
I'm learning my way around ff all the time too it was only today i noticed how to blow bubbles   wondered what everyone meant, sending you loads now to make up for being so c-rap  

What sports car did you order then...?? it hasn't taken long to come has it, bet your really excited

Work is fine, just a bit busy, we alway get like that after a school holiday, how about you? 

I love corrie but missed last night, was it good?.... both Charlie and David are yuk charactors David is creepy too don't you think?

Dancin night tonight so had better go and get some tea on, go steady it that lovely whizzy car of yours and keep me posted on the results of your tests 

Big  

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey Sammy 

Happy   to you too even though I'm a day out.

Having a really bad day at work has made me feel really   and thinking it is time for me to get something less demanding.

Isn't it a bummer how a crap day can set you back, just when I thought I was brighter and now waiting a whole seven days for the ov blod test results is going to make it even worse, plus my house is upside down with crap everywhere and we still don't even know when we are moving.   

Sorry for moaning but I feel really fed up and the novelty of my gorgeous yellow toyota celica has worn off already and I only got it yesterday   

Hope your better than me send me a squeeze I need one badly

Mrs Desperate, I mean Hopeful xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ah Mrs H what you like

It is hard when work is pants, don't let the buggers get you down chick at the end of the day it's not worth it and at least you have Ant to come home to for a big   even if things are a bit topsy turvy at the minute.....

How come they said 7 days for your results, that sounds like ages away?? The 2ww is bad enough without adding to the stress   

Ohh a toyota celica how lovely don't let things spoil your fun, you have to remember life is short enough eh 

Keep going hun you can do it, sending you lots of big      and hope you feel better soon

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello Sammy,

Sorry for delay in reply but had a few off days   if you know what I mean  .

They said it took seven days for blood test results to come back 

Anyway I'm back now and feel better.  Wanted to say Leeds is great for a night out and there are loads of places for    .  If you do venture up here I would love to join you me and Jess can talk for England and if your bunch are as FAB as you we will get on like a house on fire.   

Had a drive over to see the Lights at Blackpool a chance to give the new wheels a spin and we both enjoyed it even though it was freezing  .

Did Rob have a nice birthday send hime a big   from me even though its a bit late  .

Hope your ok and we will speak soon.

Ps On day 25 now, but trying not to be too hopeful after reading superstars terribly sad post.  Did you read it about her being on cycle day 35 and no BFP and then getting a BFP early morning but waking up later with cramps and heavy bleeding so prob early miscarriage.  It really upset me I felt really sorry for herfor her and even cried.


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah your back, nice one mate...!!

Great news about Leeds, will let Lisa know and we can start planning it   will keep you posted on that one too. (i wonder if you and Jess are like me and Lisa, that would be funny   )

Crikey you were brave going to Blackpool, my other gal pals are there this weekend too, i bet their frozen   was it busy?? We had a bit of a bonfire do round at ours last night... my dad bought a box of display fireworks from my brother via a "fall off the back of a lorry" and they were PANTS we were all   they were that bad.  The kids gave up and went indoors to watch a movie in the end   
Food was good tho...!!

Your cycle seems to have gone really quick this month mate, have you got any AF signs yet or do they come later...?? I'm gonna send you lots of          for a   chick 

I'm on CD 21 today so have a way to go yet, seems to be dragging for me, i don't think we had enough   either as we fell out just around Ov time  (nothing major)...... i have the new prescription for my next 3 months and have decided we can fit one more month in before Xmas then having a break over Xmas and new yr so that i can drink, eat and have   for the sake of having   (if you know what i mean) If the Clomid doesn't work then it's onto IUI March time i believe    

It has been really sad new about Superstar, i must admit it brought a  to my eye too, it could so easily be any one of us and i cant imagine her pain both physically and mentally.  There just don't seem enough words at a time like this either, it just makes you want to reach out through the computer and give out hugs eh, really hope she is resting up and her other half is ok too.  

Suppose i had better go, have a busy one tomorrow at work so will say night, night sleep tight....

"Speak to you soon chick"

Sam xx 

Ps Rob Say's thanks for his Birthday wishes


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Hun,

Sorry bout the delay haven't been able to get near the computer at home due to my workaholic hubby   .

Cycle day 28 and no sign of AF but I'm sure she will arrive and I have to go through the same carry on as last time.  

The trouble is if I don't comne on today then my 21 day test will have be on the wrong day.  Next month I am going to insist I have the Bloods on day 21, 22 and 23  to cover all angles.

How are you two anyway, hope your ok, sorry your not feeling positive bout this month due to the fall out.  I know how that feels and it can get you down.

Anyway will chat more next time but at work now.

Speak soon take care

Sonjia


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey Honey,

Did you see my progesterone results YIPPEE something has definately changed for me since starting the clomid.

Hopefully this   pill popping will work for me after all.

Still no sign of AF yet although Im still convinced that she will come.

So chuffed that I have confirmation of Ovualtion   

Speak Soon,

Hope your ok Mrs H xxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Yippee I'm having a crazy dance in my kitchen   your results are GREAT chick, lets hope that a   comes very soon......!!! Keep me posted re AF, when do you think you might test??

                                  


The 2ww seems to be taking forever this month, i really need to find something to take my mind off it but what   ?? 

I had my bloods done yesterday and Rob has to "deposit" another   sample "test wash" on Friday, ready for IUI next yr if no BFP.  This is really funny when he was booking it he told the bloke that he needed his sperm washing    i was ******* myself when he told me (hilarious) i had visions of him taking the sample in and them holding it up by their little tails and rinsing it under the tap    

Sorry its a quick one mate have got family coming round for tea, bet your grinning from ear to ear, it is a relief isn't it  

Go steady chick

Sam xx

How very sad for the lady who got her BFP in Oct and now seems to be m/c i got really emotional reading her posts
I hope Minxy's pregnancy pulls through too if anyone deserves a baby its definitely her


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello Sammy  

Thanks for the dancing round the kitchen hun much appreciated.

Sorry the 2ww is dragging for you but noticed on   thread you got your bloods back and they were excellent too YIPPEEEEE.  Now I shall do dance for you             .

Tell me more about the sperm washing and the IUI not sure about any of that.  I must admit it made me laugh about your Rob and the sperm washing statement HAHAHA  

Hope family enjoyed there tea last night and I am on tea duty tonight so gotta go

Take Care sending big squeezexxxxx

Sonjia


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Buddy,

Hope you have seen my other thread about my BFP.  Bit confused with a positive and then a negative but I feel pretty confident about the BFP.  I wanted to say I couldn't have got through this without you Sammy and I really appreciate all the support, laughs and, hard times we have shared.  I can't imagine not keeping in touch so I'm gonna be here for you all the way and if you thought I was hard work before my BFP you haven't seen anything yet.

I know you will be over the moon for me but I also know this is another BFP for someone else and not you but you and Rob are just like me and Ant and you'll get your BFP, hopefully this month, if not soon.  

Speak soon xxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ah babe i posted on the other thread for you but am soooo chuffed to bits, you have brought i tear to my eye with your lovely lovely words and i'm so glad we have been here together too  

It's really stange and you prob felt the same before too but i feel less resentful of anyone from ff getting a BFP, i think its because you see the long history of the couples that have been trying and the heart ache each month when there is nothing. What i'm trying to say i suppose is your positive is my positive chick and enjoy every minute without a glimmer of guilt. you deserve it my friend  

PLEASE DONT DESERT ME THOUGH    and cross over to the other side (pregnany thread) just yet i neeeed you....!!!

Had better go as doing the good grandaughter bit this wkend

Look after yourself chick 

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

THanks Sammy lou,

Hope you have fab time in London and enjoy yourselves.  I am not going anywhere, I love the clomid board and your the best thing that has happenend to me in a long time.  Ooohh  that sounds a bit saucy   .

What i meant was in the face of all my family and friends saying it would be my turn soon and the docs just being so medical about everything the only thing that has helped is YOU and FF.

So I am now sending my Sonjia squeeze with load of home grown baby dust your way because you are NEXTxxx

love Ya

Sonjia xxxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ah babe you are a star, before i found ff and you i would never have believed i could "meet" someone as special as you over "tinternet" (as Peter Kay would say) i love reading your posts they brighten the days that are some times difficult and just keep me going.  I really believe we are  kind of like cyber kindred spirits and would like to think that maybe we could stay intouch if ever there's a life after ff....??

Please, Please don't think that i'm deserting you already and hope you don't mind but Kissy Bear asked for a cycle buddy and i said i would be around? i promise to be loyal to our posts (friendship) but could tell she is struggling a bit...... there maybe someone else that can "stand in" but i felt rude not offering   

How have you been feeling anyway, are you resting up a bit, have you mentioned your BFP to anyone ie family/close friends?? How is Ant too bet he's chuffed to bits eh.

My weekend has gone so fast, the visit to Grandma's went ok, it's getting harder tho as she is more frail and won't come to Nott's to live which makes it hard as she is very lonely too (families eh)   I hate leaving her but what can you do...... At least she is safe, warm and has a years supply of chocolate    oh to be a pensioner

Had better go, have got my mum round for tea and rob is chomping at the bit for his dinner..... 

Love ya lots too chick 

Sam xx

P.s Rob is sending you a gentle 16 stone squeeze and says big congrats


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Honey,  

You should definately help Kissybear in her time of need and I would highly recommend you to her any day of the week, you have a genuine affection towards the FF girls and I have been blessed to have you show that affection towards me so who am I to say you shouldn't share it.

I can understand how difficult it must be seeing your grandma struggle.  Ants grandad was a bit the same and eventually he agreed to go into sheltered housing just round the corner from Ants mum but he didn't feel settled and it just wasn't home.  Older people can be stubborn   but you know she is happy and that is all that counts, and as long as she has her choccie to keep her company  

I have done nothing this weekend and its come and gone in a bit of a daze.  Ant was  to death  when i told him but he is mega chuffed now   and we have only told our parents, who are all so pleased.

Have just read up on what I shouldn't eat and what will help with morning sickness.  Other than that I am trying to keep my feet on the ground but its hard.

Going to see the doc tomorrow and due to see the consultant on 24th so he will be pleased that one of his clomid ladies has been successful.

Thank Rob for his gentle 16 stone squeeze and tell him I'm sending him an 8 stone squeeze back.  that 8 stone might increse pretty quickly though.

Lots of love to you keeping my fingers crossed for you this month

Sonjia  xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Ps.

Meant to say that think we will be lifelong friends and i'm sure our children will be too.

xxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Chickadee

Just a quick note to say  , i'm still with the land of the living but it's been a bit hectic since getting back from London..... 

Will post properly tonight when i have more time

Go steady and i'll catch up with you later

Sam xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Sonjia 

Thanks chick for your positive words, i just know how great it is buddying up, we have gotten soooo much from it eh!!

Your 2ww preg symptoms post was really interesting..... thinking back you did seem a little bit more quiet about pre period cramps and stuff, did you have a feeling you might have been pregnant?? 

I tested yesterday morning and it came back negative, which i sort of expected really.... my one real sign that AF (other than few cramps) is on her way are pre-period trumps    (tmi) and our house has definitely been as windy as usual!!

Ah nearly forgot to say..... can i buy your sports car   i told you, you would get pregnant after buying one     I'm also thinking of a trip to Blackpool at the end of the month too     friends of ours conceived there and I'm thinking there must be something in the water!!

How is the house move going by the way, have you got a date yet?? make sure you take it easy and don't go lifting any heavy boxes... otherwise i will be round to   sort you out!!

Speaking of coming round, it looks like we will be meeting for coffee instead of Beers next yr then eh, really wanting to come to Leeds now and have convinced Lisa that we need to go   Will keep you posted on that one.

Really glad you are taking things steady, and i can imagine the happiness you, Ant and your family must be feeling.  Make sure you fill me in on your progress, it's really exciting

Take care my lovely buddy babe

Sammy Lou xx (short for Samantha Louise BTY) 

p.s did i say Waaaahoooo you got a


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Honey,

You still make me   and I always end up grinning from ear to ear after your posts.

Sorry bout your BFN but did you test early and never say never till the   arrives.  never heard of pre period trumps before     still laughing now in fact I am crying with laughter over that one.

Can you buy the sports car hmmm let me see  Yeah ok but you might have to sweet talk my husband who would rather die than part with it.   though.

I definately knew something was different this month but I put it down to the clomid working and now you come to mention it I didn't have the same pre AF symtoms or at least not to the same degree anyway but again thought it was the clomid.  .  Have to say feel really great at the moment and spirits are on the moon somewhere should start to feel a bit yack though in next couple of weeks which I'm worried about.  Think I will get some sick bags for the journey to work, or else Ant will go mad for throwing up all over the car while doin my hour journey on the motorway  

Hopefully moving next friday and I won't lift anything too heavy honest as I don't wan't you bashing me lol 

Get yourself off to blackpool, me and Ant only had an hour there which included having a cup of tea and a doner Kebab and then drove home again  .

Speak soon my little angel and thanks for mentioning my                      

Sending you loads of   

Sonjia xxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

You

Funny   i can just imagine Ant borrowing a baby car seat to see if it fits in the sports car...... it's just like that yellow pages ad where the bloke goes to insure a sports car and has to phone back for a people carrier instead     it's proper made me chuckle!!

We've decided to give Blackpool a miss but have booked a cottage in Ullswater (cumbria) instead - first wk-end in Dec before the Xmas madness...we keep having little digs at eachother and realised we were overdue some us time, sometimes life just catches up with you and its easy to take eachother for granted which i think is what has been happening   The wk-end is also around ovulation time so hopefully being somewhere else might help us "get jiggy with it"  

Fingers crossed you don't suffer too bad with morning sickness chick, my close friend Julie had very few pregnancy symptoms so you never know eh, i bet your glowing at the minute...... my SIL is also a skinny size 8   she had no symptoms and gained very little weight, it looked like she had a bowling ball stuck up her jumper   and she ate like a horse too (lucky cow   )

I really couldn't get my head off the pillow this morning so had the day off claiming AF cramps..... Little bit of a white lie as I'm feeling fine, still no AF but know she is lurking in the background so thought sod it "I'll have a glass of wine" if i am pregnant I'll deal with the guilt another day, it's soooo hard having to think all the time about "should i be doing this or should i be doing that" I'm sure a little bit of what you like does you good eh 

Really pleased you have your moving date sorted, if you feel brave enough pm me your address as i would love to send you a card chick, don't worry i really wont come and   if you do too much as i just know Ant will be keeping his north eye on you lol

Bloody footie on the telly, so I'm going to fill my lovely sunken bath with lots of nice warm water and Ted Baker bath oil, take my wine, Hello Mag and a couple of chocs and have a long peaceful soak, oooohhhh heaven, it's the only time I'm guaranteed Rob won't dive in the other end (and that's really not as romantic as it sounds   )

Go steady eddie

 and    Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Budddyyyy

That baths sound fantastic,  and I bet Rob can't resist diving in   .

How are you ??  When is AF due and I know your convinced she is on her way but so was I, you know it ain't over till its over.

The cottage in the lakes sounds lush, far nicer than blackpool and I bet it will be really special to have some you and Rob time.  Make sure your both on form and best behaviour no rowing or anything so you can make the most of your   time.  Infact just stay in bed all weekend   

Can imagine its going to be months before I'm showing and I bet i will have the bowling ball look too   I suppose the pregnancy won't seem real until then.

Whatever happens I am going to try and enjoy it all and at the moment still feel good just a bit cream crackered by the end of the day.

Maybe moving next week maybe not aaarrrgggghhhh whatever you do DONT MOVE NOT NEVER..

Take care hun let me know how you are and when Af is due  speak soon

Love Ya sonjia xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi There Mrs Mummy To Be H....!!

Not sure about the old AF dilemma, have had twinges on and off for the past couple of days and should be in full swing by now (well Wednesday   due date) but so far have only had what i can describe as a very pale beige discharge (sorry tmi   ) this hasn't even been consistant and happened probably this morning with nothing since...?? 
I feel deep down i can't be pregnant and I'm not even going to test until at least Sunday if this pattern continues over the next couple of days as my cycle would be into it's 35th day by then!! I've never gone this long before and will have a     if the Clomid has buggered up my cycle as I'm usually spot on (pardon the pun) with my AF 

Don't really know what to think, do you??

As for the cottage I'm REALLY looking forward to the break, i bought some walking Boots from ebay this morning so hope we don't over do it and not have enough energy for     wouldn't that be typical eh, mind you i could do a rain dance in the garden and then it would give us the perfect excuse to stay in bed   

Make sure when you do show that you get Ant to take some pics so that we can keep up to date with your progress on ff....!!

Am gonna go now but, go steady over the weekend chick and will try and keep you posted too

Sam xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

PS   Love the ticker BTY is the pink wishful thinking??


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sammy,

Hope that nasty   has still stayed away, bet the wait is KILLING YOU!!!!!!

Hopefully the clomid isn't messing with you I must admit I was dreading that as the longer your cycle goes the more your hopes increase. 

Looking forward to the cottage should help with the torture and then Christmas will be here before you know it .  Its going to be   up there so keep wrapped up and the walking boots sound ideal, maybe you should take some stockings and some Ann summers sexy thermals too   

The ticker, YIPPEE finally got it sorted after a link talked me through it step by step and then Ant still had to help  ^idiot.  

I hate to admit it but have a feeling it is wishful thinking. I've always wanted a little girl and whenever me and Ant talk we always think about a girl, but I know we would love a son too.  You never know we might get one of each   .  Ant would do a bunk me thinks if its twins  

Anyway better go got a two year olds party to raid for the cake. 

Sonjia xxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Chick

Just got halfway through replying to your post and the laptop crashed....  bloody annoying it's not that old and sometimes it freezes up, keep meaning to phone the call centre but never seem get round to it!!

The   arrived late Friday night, crappy really as my cycle length seems to have increased and although i knew i wasn't pregnant like you said there's always that glimmer of hope   when it doesn't arrive on time!!

Looking forward to our break away and didn't realised Ann Summers did thermals    Rob said if we don't go walking i could always wear my boots in the bedroom    (yikes)

Glad you got the ticker sorted, at least now i wont have to ask every few weeks how far gone you are   (my memory is crap) 
i know what you mean about daydreaming for a little girl, altho I'm more used to boys as i have two nephews and my best friend Julie has two boys too (sam and will) and we have been "adopted as Aunt and Uncle" to them.... in fact we took them to the pub last night and had tea, you should have seen the pudding we had to share   it was so big Will (who's 2) had to sit on the table to reach it, we got in a right mess but it was great fun....!! Will try and get the pic off my mobile

How did your party go, was the cake yummy......?? Hope you had 2 slices........!!

Is there twins in the family....?? There is on both sides for us, in fact my mates husband is adamant we will have twin boys (with red hair like Rob   ) he predicted his wife was having a girl and she did    FUNNY.... Good job your moving house, just in case   

Had better go, have got a tiara order to get out before Xmas (no rest for the wicked eh)

Hope your feeling ok pet, speak to you in the week 

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi babe,

So sorry the nasty evil god for saken   arrived hope your ffeling ok and the clomid not to bad this time.  You still have couple more rounds to go and you never know the cottage might the time you make your BFP

I watched a programme on discovery home and health and a couple on there were successful first time with IUI, just thought I would share that with you.

I'm feeling a bit naff   as me and Ant just rowed over nutty chocolate.  He bought the biggest bar when shopping yesterday only to tell me he read in a magazine today that pregnant women shouldn't eat it if they have allergies or asthma .  Im asthmatic, NOT BAD THOUGH and feel really cheesed off I couldn't have any.  I know its pathetic and clearly just my hormones but still feel like chaining myself to the cupboard so he can't have any either 

Anyway rant over speak soon Hun

Take care sending you a squeeze.

Sonjia xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Eh up me duck

You make me   fancy falling out over a bar of nutty choc..... wot you like eh!!  All this   ness about not eating nuts when pregnant cause of allergy's I'm never sure what to think, I'm sure our mother's ate them and their mother's before that and we came out alright (well sort of) Bless your Ants cotton socks tho, it warms the cockles to think he is looking out for his DW, bet he will think twice about bringing a bar home next time  ....!!! 

Thanks for your good vibes about IUI mate, the stats area bit pants from what I've read but there are no health reasons why it shouldn't work for us if we need it.... fingers and toes crossed we don't eh

Had better go too, am bloody shattered, so having an early night for a change.... Go steady mate and watch out for those nasty hormones  

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello Honey,

Hope you are well rested and enjoyed your early night. 

Hope you are coping with this round   and you and Rob are well.  Me and Ant are great at the mo now the choccie incident is over. 

I heard IUI has a 25 per cent sucess rate and I think that your right to be positive about it. 

Your so right about the can't do this can't do that issue when your pregnant which can get a bit obsessive so we have agreed to avoid the obvious and just try keep going as normal.  

I am seeing my gyny on thursday and I know he will flip when I tell hime our good news I just hope he can wangle an scan before christmas.

Still not moved and its getting beyond a joke but hey ther are more important things right.

Bet you can't wait for the lakes don't forget your boots.

Take care hun speak soon

Sonjia xxxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sammy,

Just a quicky to let you know I has some bleeding this morning, I coughed and knew I had passed something, when I got to the bathroom and wiped there was quite deep red thick blood with tiny little blobs in (SORRY TMI) Worried to death now and not sure whether to just see how it goes and talk to gyny tomorrow or ring midwife today although I don't really want a scan as it could be too early for heartbeat and then that would make things worse.  Hope everything will be ok.

Mrs H xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Just read your new reply chick, did you manage to get hold of someone re- your bleed...?? It may be just a bit of womb lining as baby embeds, have you had any pains??

Really hope you are ok chick, and little bean is too, make sure you keep me posted, if you want to talk use the number i emailed you, I'm usually here any time in the evenings mate.

Sending you lots of       for things to be ok will blow you some bubbles too

Sam xx

ps will post you properly when i know you are ok, feel silly rambling on about me when you are so worried


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sammylou.

Unfortunately my gyny is confident that I am having a miscarriage    and although he offered me a scan I declined as I know its the truth.

Totally gutted about it and although I am pleased the clomid worked and know it can work again it doesn't make me feel much better at the moment.

Feel and look like hell and can't stop   which i know is completly natural.  Ant is gutted too.

Will be ok and just need a couple of days to brighten up.

Hope your ok

Lots of Love 

A very sad Mrs Hxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh chick     how terrible for both you and Ant, i had such high hopes that you would go on to have a strong and healthy pregnancy as I'm sure you did too

I cannot for one minute know what you are going through but want to say you have been in my thoughts all day, i really wish there was something i could say or do to help ease your pain and want you to know I'm here if you ever need me.

Thank you for letting me know how you are, rest up chick and only post when you feel strong enough to do so

Sending you lots of love

Sam xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey chick

Am just waiting for dinner to cook and thought i would send you a quick post....!!

Had a right "little Britain" moment with a client at work today. The poor mum was in a wheelchair (she can walk) and her son wheeled her into waiting area for the appointment and faced her at the wall   me and her son went to use a kids Fuzzball table that was in the room and the next thing you heard was her voice saying "can someone turn me round so that i can see please"   i was desperate to laugh....!!! She looked like a female version of Andy and i could really see how they get their scripts for the show    (Was good but suppose you had to be there)

Have you heard any more about your house move yet, it seems like ages since you mentioned you were moving?? 

The old   pills have had me good and proper this month, hots sweats have been a nightmare even tho i took the pills in the evening and i have felt so bloated i had to undo another notch on my belt   our weekend away is looming and i can't wait....!!

There's not much planned for this weekend, my nephews are coming over so think i have been roped into taking them swimming with my mum   There's also an Xmas fayre at the local community centre so think i might have a wonder over (ooh life in the fast lane eh) 

Had better go, the broccoli is going soggy, have a chillin wkend mate 

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Babe,

Enjoyed the story bout the wheelchair woman, i have a good imagination  and it made me laugh as I can just picture the old dears squeaky muffled voice asking to be turned round  .

Hopefully moving Friday 1st December or one day week commencing Monday the 4th of December which after all the fannying about I'm quite pleased with.  Could you imagine the state of me and Ant if we were supposed to move Friday just gone   .  That would have been a nightmare so I dont mind as long as we have a couple of weeks to settle before christmas.

Bet you can't wait for your weekend away I'm so jealous as I love the Lakes.

Sorry the pills have been a bit   this time for you but hey i have alot more faith in them now so have to say they gotta be worth it.

Hope you enjoy your weekend with nephews swimming and the christmas fayer sounds like a blast  

Take care, hope the broccoli wasn't mushed sending you some dust and bubbles      for all your support this week.

Sonjia xxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Evening Chick!!

Glad to have you back mate, wot you bin up to this wkend then??

Good news about the house move, it's great to think you will be starting the new year in a new house..... are you planning on changing much in the new property??  

My wkend went by quietly really, we lazed around most of Saturday (very unusual for us) i managed to get out of going swimming but went to the fayre with the family in the afternoon and then went out with my tiara business buddy Sat night for a curry YUMMY..... Sunday was quite uneventful too, i think were just saving our energy for this wkend!! Rob has mentioned going horse riding if the weather is good   do you think there will be a horse big enough to carry him     

I understand what you mean about the clomid and raising your faith, although it does feel like an endless journey this fertility business.  
I can't believe the hot flushes i have had, i was sat in the office today wearing a vest top, it's November for gods sake whats going off   !!! even the girls know when I'm having one now and get the electric fan out   

We're   every other day at the minute and i should ov by the end of the week.... so watch this space  

Had better go, look forward to catching up again soon chick, sending you huge   

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Hunny,

Hope your ok and bet your counting the seconds to the weekend .  Horseriding sounds scary, they are beautiful but they scare me to death.  TOOO BIG.

Me and Ant are so glad to have a moving date finally after all the waiting.  New house will need a complete overhall and update including new bathroom , kitchen, loft conversion , patio doors, possibly extension and much more Phew  .  its more modern than when we first got the cottage we live in now so we can take it at a reasonable pace.

Weekend did a bit of Xmas shopping but wasn't really in the mood .

keep the  ing up and I will be keeping a very close eye on this space.

Check you later   for now

Sonjia xxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Sonjia

Sorry if i seemed thoughtless asking about your wkend chick, obviously i sort of knew that it wouldn't be a good one but was hoping you got through it ok (if that makes sense)   

Sounds like you have your work cut out with the house, bet you can't wait to get stuck in.... i remember when we first bought ours it was exciting but   at the same time isn't it great watching each room change over time though. Have you some good contacts in the trade re plumbing etc or does Ant do the work himself?? 
It's taken us ages to get where we are as Rob insists on doing the work himself and although he's saved us loads of money and has done a really great job at times it got very frustrating, especially when i found myself cooking dinner on the upstairs landing using only a microwave for 2 months whilst he fit the kitchen (which took 5 months in total)   

We've got a jiggy night planned for tonight and we seem to be on track but god it's hard (scuze the pun)   I'm glad were away this wkend as it might make things easier in the bedroom dept if you know what i mean!! 

I had a bit of a wobbly moment today when confiding in a work buddy, we were having quite a serious chat (for a change) about all this fertility business and it sort of hit home what i was going through..... had a bit of a   but she was great and got me through it, just by listening really and NOT telling me "it'll happen" which is what usually happens with people  
Think the   pills are giving me a bad month this month wonder if it's because Ive been on them 4 months now??

Well chick had better get going   if you get my drift.....!! If i don't hear from you I'll know it's because your busy with the move so take it steady and hopefully i will speak to you soon

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Lovey,
Just a quicky as I am at work and just rushing off home to sign the last couple of bits for the house move.

Wanted to reassure you that I didn't think you were being insensitive and i'm really glad you can talk to me as normal.  everyone else at the minute is driving me mad with the HOW ARE YOU, questions, I know there only concerned though.

Sorry you have been feeling the clomid this month and hope your a little brighter today.  Sounds like the chat with your friend at work was just what the doctor ordered.

have a fab weekend and i will be back on line as soon as connected but might have a sneak a couple of posts in whilst at work.

Take Care

Sonjia xxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Eh up mate!!

Just a quickie to say go steady with the move chick, will be thinking of you and i'm sending you loads of        that it goes smoothly over the next few days

Lots of   Sam xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Sonjia

Well how's tricks chick, have you managed to move in yet?? 

Our weekend was absolutely lovely, the cottage was perfect, I'm going to pm you the details as i would highly recommend it and know you love the lakes..... the weather was a bit all over the place as you can imagine, i got to use my walking boots on Saturday (not in the bedroom either   ) but Sunday we only managed a trip round a craft fayre in the morning and then stayed in watching tv by a roaring log fire all afternoon and evening....!!
I really feel like we have had a good break and feel ready for the Xmas rush over the next few wks ahead  

Not much else to tell you chick, other than I'm now on my 2ww and dreading it, just hope it goes by quickly and maybe keeping busy buying pressies will take my mind off things, due to test around 15/16th Dec so watch this space  

Had better go, have decided on a fish and chip supper to end our wkend break and Rob reckons his belly feels like this throat has been cut cos he's soooo hungry (men   )

Go steady my lovey 

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Honey,

Just a quicky as I'm at work and sneaking in this post.  Just wondered how the two week wait was going.  Hope your coping ok.  I'm having real FF withdrawl symptoms and especially Sammy lou withdrawl.  Still no internet at home so just checking in.  Look forward to catching up soon.

Sonjia xxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello Stranger   

It must be great settling into a new house but  can imagine you have it all on getting ready for Xmas too!! (yikes)

Well chick my 2ww is cr*p as usual, it always feels like 2 yrs wait..... am def due to start as have had pre AF spotting and have already done a negative test   (naughty i know). Getting sick of cutting back on the old   so sitting here with a Gin and (diet) tonic    and I'm going out tomorrow night for a   or    and a    (dance) with Rob  (have decided to get wasted)

Have loads of other stuff to tell you....!!  Rob got his results back from the test wash sample he did and to be honest mate i was   they weren't as good as i thought and after Xmas he has decided to stop drinking too.... i know it's no-one's fault and this fertility journey is a shared one but i can't do any more than i am and it's killing me  

On a different note they have said that if i need IUI in the new year then i need to have a clear month off clomid when pills have finished and we can start treatment straight after   we get 3 free goes and once the first lot has started they put us straight on the waiting list for IVF (just in case) which is a year long (i didn't think was too bad) The nurse was really encouraging and in some ways i feel better having some idea about plans for the future.  
IUI will prob start in April which gives Rob 3 full months to get his   swimming faster   

Had better go chick, but have REALLY missed you and hope you are well.  Please say hi to Ant for us and will hopefully catch up again soon 

      

Sam xx

PS Hope you had a lovely Birthday too


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Hunny,

I have mega missed you but am now back on line Yippee. We had to buy a new computer in the end.  Broadband was installed last week and our computer just kept crashing before we could even log in so we just thought stuff it lets get another one in Boxing day sales and this is my first time on it.  I was gutted that I couldn't wish you both a Merry Christmas but I'm sending load of Happy New Year well wishes and lots of hugs squeezes and stuff. I even lost my email original e mail address and all my inbox stuff which had your number and email on it so you will have to send me those again. 

Sorry that your two week wait was crap and that AF arrived but all the IUI stuff sounds really positive and if the sperm wash results were not what you hoped for then IUI probably will be great for you two.

I feel like I have so much to tell you.  Had good Xmas and the new house is great.  We are fully settled and have even decorated our bedroom finished it Christmas Eve so we were both at the grindstone for 5 days from 8am till 1 am.  

Birthday was ok but still felt a bit raw and not in the mood for celebrating had a few tears and stuff at the fact i'm 32 and still not a Mum but hey if i was I would never have joined the site and met you which i'm really glad about.

Look forward to speaking more now and will eagerly wait for your post.

Lots of Love Sonjia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Yipppppeeee your back on-line....!!!!!

Hi Sonjia it's sooo good to have you back   it feels like ages since we last caught up.  

I'm really pleased you have settled into your new house, it can't have been easy considering the time of year too, it's also good you got a head start on the bedroom    (most important room in the house eh)

Our Christmas has been lovely and although i have been on my 5th month of clomid i haven't let it stop me having a good time and a bit of a   (in moderation) how did your Christmas go was   kind??  

I'm quite looking forward to the new year and what lays ahead. I worked out the other day that if we need to have treatment around the beginning of April and its successful first go then the psychic reading i had will be right and i will have a pregnant belly by next Christmas like Lesley said   although I'm not taking anything for granted it does get your mind working eh!!

What plans do you have for New Years Eve?? i think we're out round Nott's with a group of friends but to be honest I'm not that bothered, i prefer Christmas more.

Had better go just realised the time and want to be up early for the next sale in the morning  

Speak to you soon chick, take care

 Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi    Sammy,

Its so good to hear from you.  Its great that you are looking forward to the New Year and if Leslie got it right for you then it should be exciting.  

You never actually told me bout leslies reading and if you want to share what she told you I am all ears.

Not sure what we are doing for New years eve yet, we had a party last year which went well, think we will probably go round town like you and have lots of    

Hope you got some bargains in the sale.  I cant be bothered which isn't like me but I think that is because I am so shattered form everything over the last couple of months that my body just needs a break.

Can you believe I have got a letter inviting me for a dating scan on the 4th January even though I informed them bout my miscarriage.  I am on cyle day 4 at the moment and we are getting straight back too it this month  .  My gyny said it would be fine as long as I felt ok.

Look at me I have been back two days and already ragging your ear   .  If there is anythying you wmat to ragg on at me about then feel free.

Speak soon hun xxxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Chick

Ah thought i had filled you on the Lesley reading, here goes the shortened version...... she "saw" me with a bump by next Christmas and had strong feelings it would be a girl and we liked the name of Rob's mum.... she also said she "saw" docs in white coats and they were helping us re fertility but there was nothing wrong.  

It's all a bit spooky really and I've tried to take it with a pinch of salt but couldn't help looking on the Chinese gender chart on ivillage website..... if we have tx in April/May time (which would be first lot) and conceive then a baby would be due Dec/Jan and it indicated on the chart it would be a girl    

Here's one for you, i had another strange period this month ie no new blood (sorry tmi) and did a couple of tests.... during this time my nipples started to look darker and i convinced myself i might have been pregnant   i then realised my nips were darker because i have been applying fake tan and had forgotten    how pants is that i felt like a right muppet when i realised  


Spent about £400   between us in the next sale and although we don't always do this it felt great we bought loads of stuff for the house as well as clothes.  I must admit you do need to be in the mood as it can get a bit mad!! 

I'm glad your getting back on the band waggon "so to speak" chick, have you started back on the   pills yet or are you having an "au natural" month??

How insensitive of the hospital to send you a scan letter they really should get their act together, i hope it didn't cause you too much heart ache mate 

You made me   about ragging my ear off, I've never heard that term before!! but your more than welcome to do it any time chick  

Hopefully speak to you soon, take care

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Babe,

Hope you too are recovered from your shopping extravaganza am so glad you got some good sale shopping and sounds like you made up for me and Ant having done none.   

Ragging is possibly just a Sonjia term but I'm sure lots of others use it too.  

The nipple and Fake tan story was just what I needed and had me     thats why i love ya so much  

Me and Ant are back on the clomid as I felt ok and ready to try agin, had to start taking it Christmas Day night    and have had major hot sweats this time during the night its been really bad with a really wet neck and wanting no covers and then needing the covers again cause its cold.

Anyway got to go because My hubby is nagging to get on the computer

Speak Soon

Sonjia xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Sonjia

HAPPY NEW YEAR CHICK......!!!! 

Isn't it frightening how another year has passed and we are now 7yrs past the turn of the millennium YIKES   

Unfortunately our New Years Eve didn't start out to well... We had a call from Rob's dad yesterday morning to say that Granny Hilda had passed away an hr before at a grand old age of 98   She had been in hospital over Xmas with an infection in her foot and we think she lost the energy to go on really, bless her  
We spent most of the day with Rob's extended family which in a strange way was nice and then decided the best thing to do was go out and finish 2006 with friends, laughter and a   or    

We've spent today chilling and also went for a walk as we're lucky enough to have a small country park literally on our doorstep so blowing away the cobwebs did us good!!

How did you get on chick, was it busy out where you went??

Sorry to hear the sweats have caught up with you...... they are horrid aren't they, I'm ovulating at the minute and can really feel it in my left side, the bonus is it's a good time of yr to get "jiggy with it" without even feeling like your trying    lol
I'm having Jan off the pills as Rob is away snowboarding when I'm due to Ov so there's no point really, Feb will be my last clomid month    (unless nature is on our side before then of course   )

Sending you lots of       and       for your first month back on the   pills chick

Go steady and I'll speak to you soon

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Hunny,

So sorry to hear about Granny Hilda and although I know it must be a sad time I'm a firm believer that one worldy wise tree at the grand age of 98 leaving the earth is to be replaced by a new seedling just waiting to grow into another worldy wise tree. Hopefully that seedling will be fed and planted, fed and watered by you two lovely people.   
New Year was nothing special, I went to see my old band who were great but I've had a really heavy cold since Saturday so felt cruddy.   

Thanks for all the babydust and hopefully me and Ant will be able to concieve using the clomid as I have another 3 rounds to go and have yet to try with this round.  

Spent the last hour waxing my bikini line and the neighbours must be wondering what all the howling was about   , well they better get used to it I'm such a ababy and can't stand pain so any little thing has me screaming and crying.

How come you haven't gone snow boarding

I'm back at work tomorrow which is a bummer but only two days and then Friday is my day off yippee.

Sounds good about your ovulation signs, shame rob is doing his daredevil stuff.

Speak Soon.

Sonjia xxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey you....!!

I'm a believer in one life ending and another starting, and because Rob and I are the last (on both sides of family) with the opportunity to create we're hoping it's us too  

It's all pants news at the minute as Rob has just come down with tonsillitis so I'm hoping we got enough bms in as he is feeling totally crappy   mind you it's a lot quieter  

Rob goes snow boarding at the end of Jan and unfortunately it was booked as a blokes only trip with a group of Rob's brothers friends so NO GIRLS ALLOWED    mind you depending on baby plans our usual friends are quite up for a trip skiing at the end of the yr so Rob can suss it all out first.....!! 
It quite funny as there are two blokes going on the Jan trip who prob weigh about 19/20 stone and we just keep having this image of them losing control on their board and bulldozing into everyone and everything     they will be like massive snow ploughs.......!!

The image of you shouting the house down made me    it bloody hurts doesn't it, i usually go to a salon as they are quicker at pulling the hairs out  

What's this about your old band then...?? I'm intrigued, i learnt to play the keyboard when i was a teenager but could probably only remember "merrily we roll along" if you asked me to play anything these days  

Sorry to hear you haven't been well and hope your first day back at work went OK too, not long nowand it's the weekend again eh

Had better go and nurse maid my poorly husband, hope you are OK chick

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Babe,

Hope all is well your end and Rob is feeling better.

So sorry that it has been a while  .  My husband has turned into an ebaying freak since destroying his old car and is now stripping it for parts and selling the bits.  This of course means I never get a look in on the computer.

Do you have any plans while Rob is snowboarding? you should get the girls round for a gathering.

Have been off work today due to falling down the stairs yesterday from top to bottom, I'm ok but really sore and stiff.  Thinking that my BMS and ovulation pains Saturday will have been wasted now as couldn't get anymore BMS in after the fall.  Also if I miraculously managed to conceive this time have convinced myself that the fall will have done some damage anyway as my pelvis is really sore.  How stupid am I....Feel like I have had loads of time off work this last twelve months which is not good.

The band ahhh yes.  Well I was the lead singer in a show band for 5 years and played up and down the country.  Was a hobby but gave it up a few years ago as my day job became more demanding, I needed the weekend to enjoy myself and not to work.  Will try and upload and old band picture.

Better go as I'm not tooooo comfy on this computer chair,  speak soon

Sending you loads of     

Sonjia xxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Sonjia

Sorry it's taken me so long to reply...... How are you feeling chick?? What a way to start the New Yr eh, falling down the stairs, have you had any more time off work??

I'm stretched in every direction when Rob goes away but think i will be spending time with my Tiara buddy as we've got our first wedding fayre in Feb and need to get our act together for that really    

Due to a clash in plans it looks like iui starts in mid March   (if we need it) i can't believe how fast 1/2 a year has gone  or what...!!

We gave Rob's gran a send off today, it was very intimate (just immediate family) but lovely all the same.  I think it's been one of the easiest funerals Ive been to if that makes sense, it helped knowing she experienced a full, long and relatively happy 98 yrs which is a lot more than some eh.

How amazing that you were a lead singer, that's fab   have you never considered the x factor   would love to see a piccie too 

Am gonna go chick, but hope you are ok 

Speak to you v.soon 

Sam xx        right back at ya


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Hunny  ,

Wow your first wedding fair that sounds great am sure you will be fab  .  I really hope your tiara business is going well. It doesn't seem two minutes since I got married and it will be two years this May.I found my wedding tiara on a market stall and paid just £3.00    for it.  I love second hand stuff and believe in recycling.  My engagement ring is from an antique shop and Ant chose it all by himself.  it was at least 50 years old when i got it.

Put a band picci up just for you.  It is a while ago though.  The other picture that I had up of me and Jess was October 2006. I was singing at a nightclub doing a personal appearance for a well know Dj in Leeds that night.  That was the last time I sang.  Doing another one for him in couple of weeks.

Went back to work Wednesday.  Not aching half as much now and hopefully it will be totally better by next week.  

What cycle day are you on Sam, I am on CD20 and starting to feel really anxious  .  I have slightly tender boobs and had lots of CM and been knackered again which is just the way i felt when i was pregnant last time.  I am probably just imagining the symptoms but its really hard not to get my hopes up and then I'm really at the same time.  Wil  be gutted if the   gets me.

Hope the next week goes really quick and Me and Ant have made a pact not to test for as long as humanly possible.  I went about 5 and a half weeks before i got a period after the MC so I want to wait at least that long.

what do you think??

Are you having any signs or symptoms of anything.

This year has got to be our year I am sure of it.  

Anyway better go take care of yourself and have a mega weekend 

Sonjia xxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Eh up me duck...

Started a long reply yesterday but the bloody laptop crashed and i lost it all   

Now about your symptoms.... although you say it might be your imagination they sound quite real to me chick! In Nott's we have an "Early pregnancy Unit" and if you've experienced a mc they like you to go to them so that they can keep a north eye on things if you catch again, do you have this service too as i wouldn't wait to long to test if this is the case?? 
If i were you i would prob test around cd 28/31 which i guess is classed as an average cycle, if you Ov'ed around cd 14/16 baby would have had enough time to implant,  the thing is chick testing isn't going to change the result (if that makes sense).....

If your engagement ring could tell a tale i wonder what it would say about the past 50 yrs... What a bargain £3 for your tiara   ours' aren't too expensive compared to some companies, they range from about £15-70 we have a website so I'll email you the link and you can give me some feedback on what you think...!!  We're really excited about the fayre but scared at the same time  

I'm sooo impressed about your singing, now the only well known DJ i know is Chris Moyles from radio one so you've got me guessing who it is, rob is quite knowlegable on these things so I'm gonna ask him to guess too    

No signs for me this month either way unfortunately (am due af in next couple days), so I'm just assuming it's a BFN again. To be honest chick I've sort of written clomid off and have moved on (in my mind) to the next course of treatment... i am really disappointed tho as pinned my hopes on only needing the pills and thought they would be the wonder drug for me, but hey ho "bring it on"   

We're currently in the middle of re doing our bedroom as we ordered new wardrobes in between Xmas and the Nw Yr and they come at the end of Feb   so it's all systems go here..I cant believe how much we have horded over the last 5 yrs - Rob is def worse than me, it was great to have a good clear out i can tell you!!

Had better go as the old slave driver is calling  

Speak to you soon chick

 Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello my old chum,

Thanks for the link and I will have a good look when i can give it my undivided attention and will report back asap.  Bet its a brill site tho.

Feeling bit stressed today cycle day 23 and trying not to count the days but can't help counting the minutes.  I know you understand.  Thanks for advice bout testing I know so well it won't change the result but not sure I will be ready to accept the outcome either way.  Weird eh   

Any sign of the nasty evil wicked bag of a   yet.  I so hope she hasn't got you.  You two deserve to get a BFP with the clomid.

How is Rob bearing up does he find this time stressful or is he a bit more laid back with it all.  Think Ant is feeling the pressure a bit now and gets disappointed, he really wants me to wait as long as possible before testing.  I think its because if I am pregnant and then have early MC I won't necessarily know and I won't be devastated, however I know if i have anpother early MC my con would need to know. Feeling    

Ahhh the bliss of bedroom decoratin.  So glad mine is finished.  Hope yours turns out as fab as ours its so tranquil and perfect for romantic  .

My well known DJ is Sean Coy but he's not country famous just west yorkshire famous I think. he's a bit of a chav but has a huge following and pays me well so what the hell.   

better go and get the tea on, take care speak soon.

OOhhh forgot to tell you I have been a manager in total for bout 8 years now and doing my first dismissal on Thursday and I can't wait   .  I know that sounds awful but she has given me nowt but grief and is a total trouble causer which I don't need at the mo.

Take Care babe

Sonjia


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Sonjia

Hope you are ok chick?? how have you been feeling...?? What a dilemma you have been going through i bet your emotions are all over the place, make sure you get plenty of lovin off that lovely husband of yours  

AF hasn't shown yet but she isn't far away as had bit of a show over last couple days   so think it will arrive prob tomorrow    Never mind there's always next month eh!! 
Rob is usually quite laid back about it, although i do know he gets very disappointed when the witch shows up every month. I suppose it's more frustrating than anything as we lead a healthy lifestyle generally, neither of us smoke and altho we used to consume above average alcohol we have also slowed things right down on that front too, every base is covered and yet still no bfp.....    Just a case of getting on with it me thinks.

Haven't heard of your DJ before but if the pay is good it can't be knocked   if we still know each other in 38 1/2 yrs time will you sing at my 40th b-day party??    I love cheesy 80's music so anything by Duran Duran or Wham is cool   


Our bedroom was the first to be decorated when we moved in 5yrs ago however it now looks very old fashioned and needs bringing up to date with the rest of the house. The new wardrobes are going to be floor to ceiling and in a Walnut-wood shade so thinking of going very plain colour walls with raspberry pink accessories, what do you think?? it's soooo difficult as styles change really quickly....

How did you get on with the dismissal of your member of staff, it sounds like she was a right pain in the   did she going quietly or kicking and screaming??

Keep me posted chick and try not to stress too much about things, you have been so positive and a fab fertility buddy i wouldn't know what to do without you  

Take care honey

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Awhhh  Thanks Sam,

Your message really cheered me up.  Don't know what I would do without you either and you can book me in for your 40th.  I love 80s music too.

Sorry you think the   is on her way  .  Don't forget though the spotting could be inplantation bleeding,  never say never thats what you would say to me.  I think your right to stay positve about the next stage if this time hasn't worked for you and I said it before that IUI is going to work for you two, I'm sure of it.

Feeling loads better today cause the ***** has gone  .  Not without trying to make me out to be a bully or manipulating other staff first AS IF what planet was she on. But shes gone so what the hell.  I was quite upset   by her whole defense speech which was total bitterness because she knew she was going to get the sack but I didn't let it show and my boss said I shouldn't let it bother me as she proved what kind of a person she was just by her attitude in the meeting.

Had a lovely back massage at the day spa courtesy of Anthony, one of my Christmas pressies and just had nails done at home so feeling bit special.

No sign of AF yet and feeling fairly convinced she is not coming either but if she does I will deal with it because I know I can when I have you to support me.
I really feel blessed that I found you and I'm sure I'll be around for that 40th, or I better bloody be anyway. o doubt we will have a few ankle biters between us by then too.

Speak soon,  enjoy your weekend, keep me posted on AF or not

Sending you loads of      

Sonjia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello Mrs H  

Sound like you got rid of a right rum un.... people like her shouldn't be around children with such a sour attitude, little one's are easily influenced as it is   don't let the Bi*ch get you down either.

Well i got my maths totally wrong didn't i    gosh if we still know each other in 38 1/2 yrs time we will be in our 70's     our ankle biters will have one's of their own by then me thinks    Meant to say 81/2 yrs time but got carried away.....!!
I'll book you in for a guest appearance then, great stuff  

Your pampering sounds just the ticket, mine and Julie's aim this year is to sell enough tiaras for a spa day  ....  will keep you posted on that one!!

Glad your sounding little bit more positive, it must be difficult but keeping your chin up will help   looking forward to hearing of another BFP from a clomid chick...... it's been a fab new year so far eh for results

AF has well and truly turned up, cd33 so bit pants really one last month on the   pills so thinking of doing a 2ww diary to acknowledge it, just hope i don't send everyone to sleep who reads it   

Had better go and dish up tea, speak to you soon tho chick, have lovely wkend
too

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Honey,

Sorry its been a while since my last post and sooooo sorry that AF arrived,  mine has too on day 28 just as it should have but had no prior AF symptoms so feel like I'm back to being a novice at this whole reading my body stuff.  .  Must admit I am a bit gutted but hey theres always next month.

Ant is taking me to York this weekend to cheer me up with shopping, a meal and a nice hotel so sure I will feel brighter then.

Hope you have been ok, how is work Have you and Rob thought about a holiday yet Feel like I have been hogging all the discussion so its Sammy lou time now. Fill me in on what you have been getting up to

Speak soon

xxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey you  

That god damn  how mean of her to turn up, really sorry chick thought it all sounded really positive for you. That first month back on the   pills was prob always going to be a crappy one for you at least you can concentrate on the next round eh  

OOhh i love York, I'm going there at the end of April for a hen party but would prefer a more romantic reason for going back like you and Ant, it's soooo lovely. Make sure you get lots of pampering and shopping done - that retail outlet they have is great  


Works ok thanks chick, bit busy for some reason we had a very young child with unexplained injuries the other day so have been co-working the case with one of the social workers... the parents are only young and the mum seemed genuinely distraught about her baby but you never can tell in this game unfortunately   still every day is different so I'm kept on my toes!!

Now then holidays.... I'm trying to convince Rob that we neeeed to go back to New York but i keep coming up against a brick wall on that one so think we are going to go back to Tsilivi (Zante) We went there after we got married and it's one of the only holiday destinations i want to re-visit, we fell in love with everything from the little part of the beach we discovered to the fab food and relaxed pace.  We're considering either July (before school holiday madness) or Sept not sure yet as it also has to work around iui   

What about you..... are you still considering your Dominican dream    


I'm bloody shattered chick so gonna go now and get an early night  

Speak to you soon

Sam xx

PS did you get a chance to check out the website??


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Samy,

Can't believe how quick the time goes its been 6 days since you last posted and I haven't replyed.  How slow am I.   

The truth is I have just been so mega busy.  Had a really productive day Saturday catching up with all the chores including helping Ant to clean both cars, never got to York in the end as I sang at another club for the Dj on Saturday night so had to do soundcheck Sat afternoon. Going this weekend instead and then Sunday went ice skating with my sis and made tea for Ants Mum and Pete so bit crazy.

Hope you had a good one.  I did look at your site and I must say I think its great that the site is so visual, the pictures are nice and big with not too much writing and the link pages are dead straight forward.

I shall recomend to any friends I know that are doing the deed of getting hitched.

Better go as it is late but not forgotten you honest.   

Sonjia xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Eh up me duck!!

I can totally relate to the busy wk end as since seeing Rob off on Saturday i haven't stopped either......!! Sounds like you had a good one chick  

Had bit of a crappy day yesterday after getting a text from a friend to say she's done a pregnancy test and it's positive.... felt she has been totally insensitive as she knows about our situation and although they have been trying about 8 months less than us she has been really blase about ttc, think her hubby wanted baby more.  She's already told a friend she doesn't want a boy as she "doesn't do dangley bits" i mean what's all that about?? 
I really thought i knew her well but just can't work her out   .....
Couldn't face work yesterday afternoon after getting text so went straight round to pal Judith who's 9 month old Erin is a little angel and my baby buddy, Jude also knows her and couldn't believe she had sent the texts to us all!!


Anyway sorry for my moan chick, you must think I'm a right one!!

Glad you liked the website and thank you in advance for passing our details on to any prospective brides   did you want commission   

How did the gig go on Sat night?? did you have a good time or was it all work no play??

What CD are you on and how have the   pills been for you

Had better go as it's a bit late, take care chick 

Sam xx

Blowing you some     tot as haven't done so in ages!!


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Honey,

Sorry to hear you had a crappy day    due to your insensitive friend,  I know it will be really hard for you especially when she doen't seem that bothered about having a baby. Rise above it, rise above it don't let it get to you, she probably wasn't meaning to be such an insensitve pig but sometimes we can all be bit selfish.  You can moan anytime to me about anything   

Hope your coping ok without your Rob, glad your keeping busy though.

Im on CD 13 today and going to York tommorro which is convenient me thinks   .  I feel ok at the moment think the bright sunshiny weather helps alot to keep my spirits high.  I hate the dingy dull dark nights.

Gig went really well, the club was full of little chavs but they loved it so that is good and I earned some extra shopping money to spend in York.

Seeing the con on 22nd of Feb and hopefully he will consider me for a few more months of clomid on a higher dose because it worked for me so keep your fingers crossed.

Speak soon,

Have a good weekend

Sending you some       and      

Sonjia


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Sonjia

Just a quickie to say have a fab weekend (happy shopping too) and nice one re cd 13 make sure you get in lots of   - not that you really need telling     

I feel a bit better re  pregnant friend and we're all meeting for coffee tomorrow so i will try and get my feelings out of the way and help enjoy her pregnancy   Thanks for letting me moan, i knew you would understand  


Rob got back on Wednesday evening he managed to bruise a few ribs and his wrist is swollen but other than that he's ok.... glad to have him back tho it felt like he was gone ages and the house was really quiet. Meg, my cat thought her luck was in when she realised there was half the bed free at night   


Good luck with your cons appointment chick, make sure you keep me posted, how many months clomid are you initially on? our fertility unit in Nott's won't prescribe more than 6 months in total due to long term risks so don't know if you want to keep this in mind when discussing your next lot of options? 

Had better go and start some tea, Have a lovely wkend chick and I'll catch up with you v. soon

Sam xx

PS thanks for my cuddles btw


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Hun,

Hope coffee with friends went well and glad to here that Rob is home safe even if it is with the bruises and a sore wrist.  Better to have him back battered than not at all eh   . 

How do you cope when he goes away?  

I sometimes really struggle when Ant is away.  I start having loads of ridiculous thoughts that he might never come back, he will leave me or something awful will happen to him, what an   am I.

York was fab, had wonderful meal and Ant spoilt me rotten shopping it was nearly a right off though as I went out Friday night with my sister and got completely hammered.  I know I am an    so had an awful hangover Saturday morning and felt sick and dizzy, didn't think I would survive the journey but perked up by lunchtime and it all turned out fine.

What about you Mrs did you do anything good??

Im cycle day 17 at the moment and feeling normal  , but who knows

Speak soon

Take care

Love ya load

Sonjia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Sonjia

My coffee catch up went ok, apparently her husband had warned her to be sensitive to my feelings which i was thankful for.  I had my head held high and was very brave (so my buddy Judith said  ) 
I can now move on and feel good that i saw her sooner rather than later....

Great one re your wk end in York, minus the rocky start (you little minx) it sounds just heaven... i love shopping, shopping and more shopping   

Well now then, how do i cope when Rob's away...... I keep very busy and invite myself round to friends/parents for dinner   but i do love being in the house on my own too, watching the TV i want for a change and eating beans on toast!!
Since we met we have both always had weekends away separately (as well as together) and i think that has just made it easier.  I can understand your anxious feelings tho and tend to get this building up to him going somewhere but when he's actually away I'm OK  


My weekend was spent mostly wallpaper stripping, the plasterer is due at the beginning of next week so it's been all systems go   (snore, snore)

We seem to have caught up a bit with each other re our monthly cycle as i am on cd19 so only a couple days in front, i don't have any symptoms either but then again probably wouldn't know them if they slapped me in the face...... My temps have been quite interesting and are still quite high, just hope they stay this way over the next wk......  I thought charting my temp was going to be a real chore but have found it to be really easy.
Because Rob has been away we haven't managed much BMS leading up to Ov but got "jiggy with it" during and after ov so who knows. I don't think i will be too hard on myself if AF arrives as i had written off Jan anyway.

Hope you are ok and work is fine too, take care chick and I'll speak to you soon

Sam xx

PS Luv ya 2


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sammy,    

That sounds promising about the temps   are they still up??  temperature charting did my head in and I got really peeved off with it as my temps were all over the place, but glad your finding it ok.

Hope you too are both well and not over doing it with the decorating. Me and Ant have just started again in the second bedroom no rest for the wicked eh   

I feel better knowing its not just me that has these weird paranoid thoughts when the other half is going away.  It is the build up and not the actual time that can be a bit difficult.

How are you feeling on CD23 any strange symptoms that you haven't had before

I feel knackered as always and have felt drained for a few days have had loads of niggly ovarian pain these last 4 days or so.  Not getting any hopes up this time though and just looking forward to seeing my con on the 22nd.  Wonder what he will have to say and what will be next.

Have you heard anymore about your IUI

Oh well gotta go as we are off to get bedside cabinets, wardrobe doors, curtains and other stuff.

Speak soon
Take Care

Love Sonjia  xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Buddy!!

Temps are pretty good and have stayed above my baseline temperature but also know it can take a nose dive any day over next week until AF shows so trying not to get too excited   I'm just pleased i managed to get my head round doing it!!

No symptoms that I'm aware of although i too have experienced ov type pains since about cd 16/17 and today at lunch they were quite sharp so who knows what's happening in there   .....!!

The bedroom is coming on great and although it's been a little bit stressful i just know it will be worth it in the end, Rob's done a great job with all the other rooms so quite excited as i think it's going to be quite grown up   
We have decided not to let anyone see until it's done too as all my friends are right nosey so going to wow them with a grand opening   

What plans have you got for your spare room??

The clinic have been really laid back about IUI and last time i saw the specialist nurse she said i needed a clear month after the pills and then call them when AF came to start the scans and meds ready for tx     
March is my clear month if the witch arrives so i guess IUI is sometime in the next 6wks

i know i will "speak" to you before the 22nd but keep me posted re your cons appointment (here's hoping you wont need it eh   ) What would you like to see happen next, other than BFP of course.....??

Gonna go as I'm shattered and it's way past my bed time for a school night 

Take care hun

Sam   xx

ps another friend announced her BFP today. I don't feel bad this time tho as she has had the awful experience on an ectopic so just relieved she is ok and baby bean is growing where it should be.


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Hun,

Have been mega busy and mega stressed.  Ant and me are still in the thick of the spare room and in about 24 hours I will have all my friends and family coming to my girly gathering and the lady from my day spa is coming to do mini treatments and GUESS WHERE SHE IS SUPPOSED TO BE DOING THEM.  Yep in the spare room    .

My house is upside down and there is not one inch that isn't covered in dust.  We still have loads to do including paintin the ceiling, hanging curtains, pictures mirrors, building bedside tables oh my godddddd and more painting, buliding a bed and I am cooking hot food for everyone too what a massive    am I.  Will be worth it in the end I hope.

Glad to hear the bedroom is coming on great and sure it will look fandabbydosy   .

Typical that you have another friend announcing her BFP, we gotta be happy for them even though I know it seems so unfair.

Are the temps still up, how are you feeling, I have had a little back ache today so wondering if Af is on her way.

Will have to wait and see, at this moment in time I really don't have time to care,

Gotta go

Take Care.

Love Sonjia xxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Sonjia

Just a quickie to say Hi.....!! 

How did your therapy day go, did you get your house straight in time??

Will post better tomorrow things bit cr*p here at the minute (see 2ww post)

Hope you are ok hun, AF real bummer so sending you lots of        

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh my Godddd,lol

I can't believe it hope your Rob and everyone else is ok  .  Glad that no      one is seriously injured .  I would love to say you never hear it happening to anyone you know but unfortunately there are more tossers out there than we realise. Ant and two of his mates had a similar scuffle a couple of years ago where a bouncer went ape and assaluted them.  Ant got broken ribs and Lee had a black eye.  It went to court and they got off.

Has your Af definately arrived then too what a total bummer but heres looking positive about IUI.  What have your cons told you about it   I don't know that much.

Everything went really well in the end with my girly gethering and I had a great time but didn't have a drop as I too thought I might be pregnant and didn't want my bean to be sloshed on punch but AF arrived with a vengence and I was in agony Sunday night.  All better today and back on the CLOMID arrrggghhhhhh for the 5th round.

Take care hunny speak very soon

Sonjia xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey matey 

Rob's doing ok thanks chick, his face is still swollen in places and his gums are all bruised (along with his pride) but it could have been worse!!

AF definitely here, my temps started doing a nose dive yesterday too so counting today as CD1..... 
I haven't really seen the cons at the hospital much as altho he is there the specialist nurses usually do all the follow up stuff!! The plan is i have to have a month au naturalle then on next CD1 (mid March) i have to phone in and book a CD5 scan and start follie tracking, they also go over meds then too   
Fingers crossed we catch before then eh!!

Glad your spa/girlie day went well it does the soul good to have a little pampering   and catch up with friends....!!

Can't believe your on your 5th month of clomid hasn't time flown, good luck for your cons appointment too chick, make sure you keep us posted!

It's another late one so gonna go, but take care won't you

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Hunny,

Sorry its been a few days since I last posted I just don't know where the time goes.  Glad everything ok at your end and sorry that AF definately showed up   

My appointment went well I think. The cons are staying positive that I achieved a pregnancy on the clomid before so hopefully I will again.  They are giving me another three months but are going to check my progesterone again on march 9th to make sure I am ovulating, which I know I am and they gave me all the info on the asssisted conception unit but there is no mention of IUI so i am wondering if they even offer that??  I didn't understand any of it and I couldn't even pronounce some of the drug names   .

Me and Ant are going to put everything into the additional months on the clomid and stay uber positive that it should work again and try not to worry about the next stage.

Hope your au naturelle month goes well you never know this could be the month for you two.  I really hope so as one of us deserves some good news.

Are you posting on the IUI board now, it might be a good idea to make a buddy on there who can support you through it.  I will always be here but think I might be a bit clueless on the IUI stuff.

Take care, sending you loads of    

Sonjia xxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Bud

Sorry for being pants and leaving it so long before i replied, i agree tho "where does time go"

Glad you came out of your appointment feeling optimistic, those next three months are going to fly by and it's good they are doing more bloods too!!   about no mention of IUI eh, just the thought of IVF and other assisted conception   the pants off me, I'm actually glad were having a go at something else first strangely enough.

My au naturelle month is going great so far, i feel less bloated, had no hot sweats and headaches and feel well, normal, (if that's possible) I'm due to over over next 4-5 days so there has been lots of   going on!!

As far as crossing over the other side   goes i don't really know what to do, should me and you just dip in and out and rely on catching up every so often and you get another clomid buddy too, it breaks my heart to leave the clomid board as everyone is so great and i would really miss our weekly catch up.  How do you feel about it (i won't be offended, honest)   
Maybe we should just see how it goes??

I'm gonna have to go as i need to crack on with the painting, Rob is starting to build the wardrobes this wkend so the bedroom is really starting to take shape!!

Hope your ok, speak to you soon 

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Hun,    Glad the bedroom is cracking on.

Bet you are feeling bit   about the whole IUI business.  I would be too.  

As for the buddy thing I was really hoping that me and thee could just carry on and you could also have an IUI buddy but if that is too much to keep up to then I won't be offended either.  

I feel like I can chat to you bout everything and not just FF stuff where i only really talk to other Fertility Friends about FF stuff.  If all that makes sense  .  You have become a true friend and I look forward to reading your replies would be gutted if I didn't chat with you.

If I could wish for anything it would be that we move to the bun in the oven forum together at the same time.    .

Anyway have mega weekend

Sending you loads of       for this month 

Sonjia xxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Mrs H

How are you hun?? I'm so glad you feel the same about keeping in touch, it's great to talk about other stuff as well as just fertility, i know i would crack up if i didn't have some kind of release!!!

I look forward to your replies too even if i have been a bit crap at logging on lately, were due a big audit within the whole children's services department next week and all our case files have to be up to date as well as deal with any new referrals that come in   I'm bloody shattered by 8pm and haven't even got the energy to use the laptop   

How's your cycle doing i read on the 2ww board that your feeling a bit   what's all that about then chick??

I'm having a strange old time at the minute, let me give you the run down;

I had Ov pains sunday and monday  
I had noticeable dip in temps monday 
I had good dollop of ewmc (sorry tmi) monday 

and I haven't yet had an LH surge with an opk or the steep rise in temps 

So the big question is have i ov'd yet or not ....? 

We have had BMS last Wed, Sat, Sun and Mon will entice Rob into having an early night tomorrow night (Wednesday) and hope we have covered all angles..... do you think it's the ghost of Clomid past playing tricks on my body as I'm sure i usually has an LH surge around CD 14 before the   pills

Had better go but fingers crossed we can both move over to the "bun in the oven" section together too  

Sending         right back at ya!!!

Speak soon 

Sam xx


----------



## welcome (Jan 17, 2006)

sorry to hear you are feeling low. My friend has just announced she is pregnant and with twins would you believe and a natural conception,bummer, I wish her all the best but secretly wish it was me I am so jealous.They only got married last August and the twins are due this August.
I wanted to be happy for them but ended up *****ing to my husband instead,now I feel really bad about it.I just feel there are babies everywhere I look,every tv programme and every advert.got that off my chest now.phew feel better already.


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Welcome  

It's pants when others around you are successful re ttc, two mates of mine have announced their BFP in the last month and it's very easy and only natural to feel jealous, bitter and wishing it was you too!! I think this is why Fertility Friends is so good as you can feel all of the above and other ladies know exactly how you are feeling and don't judge you either......

There are babies every where at the minute even Charlotte Church has managed to catch, some people always seem to have it all, mind you give me a cheeky, ginger beefcake hubby any day over Gavin Henson     

Keep ya chin up welcome   just remember that when our time does come those babies of ours are going to be more loved and wanted than any other children you know 

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Welcome,   Just to say we all know how your feeling and don't beat yourself   you can't help your emotions you will find that sometimes things just hit a nerve and then other times you can let it ride of your back.

Chin up my friend we are here for you anytime   .

Sammy Lou, you sound likes its been manic at work and I know what that can be like.    so don't you worry about the time in between replies I can be the same sometimes just glad we can still be buddys.

I can also appreciate how tired you are getting I seem to be shattered all the time we both need a well earned break we need to seriously get the dominican dream back up and running  .

Typical that your au naturelle month is sending you a bit skewif the temps could be affected if your really washed out and the ov pains and ewcm sound positive and you ceratinly covered the angles with BMS  .  The opks are not always accurate either.  I know all this is so frustrating but you hang on in there.

As for me I waited for OV pains on CD14 and had very faint ones but more on CD15 and by the time I get to day 18 every month I'm convinced i'm preggers    but definate changes occur i just don't know if its the clomid.  Got my CD21 bloods tomorrow so will be on the big countdown for results.  Hope they are good.  We too have had loads of BMS this month hence being so tired.

Anyway will let you know how things are going, hope you have a surge of energy soon.

Lots of Love

Sonjia xxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Sonjia

These cycles are odd aren't they...!!! and do ya know i wouldn't have put my strange Ov down to the tiredness and stress at work how odd am i, it figures really as I'm all over the place at the minute   maybe i need an early night to actually go to sleep if you catch my drift    mind you gonna have one last session tomorrow night and think will call it a day ttc for this month and just have rumpy pumpy for the sake of it, the pressure is getting to us a bit.

That Dominican dream feels so far away, i seriously need a holiday, maybe after our first IUI i might go and book one, either that or have a weekend at me mum and dads holiday home (well caravan)  
We are due a long wkend in Devon seeing friends at the beginning of May so have that to look forward to  

How's work for you, have you got any lovely plans for the weekend??


Gonna go and have some beef stew, shower and bed so take care my lovely and keep me posted on re your 21 day bloods 

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sammy Lou 

Beef stew sounds just the ticket.  I have been tackling the back garden today it was a real mess and worked up a right appetite.  I'm so looking forward to my tea   .

The blood test was a bit painful although the nurse was lovely.  She had to take the blood from the a vain in the left of the middle of the arm which is more painful cause my middle vain don't give much blood and always collapse.  Just waiting for next Friday now to get results.

Work is fine actually at the minute and really busy so that keeps me occupied.

Not sure if we will get away this year after all as we are hoping to get plans approved for 2 storey extension and Ant wants to get cracking with that.

Speak soon, hope you had a lovely weekend.

Sonjia xxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ooh get you an extension already    that's fab chick, also a great project for you to focus on too!!

Beef stew yummy   did i mention I'm a qualified chef too - jack of all trades, master of non  

I much prefer to be busy at work too, it makes the time go so much faster, we have the audit peeps in tomorrow and our normally very laid back boss is flapping around like a lunatic..... I've decided to go with the flow and know all my assessments are up to date so feeling ok at the minute.

Update re- holidays, mum rang the other night to say that my Grandma wants to share out some of her money so she's sending us all a £1,000 cheque   have decided to use it on a lovely jolly away somewhere instead of putting it into the house, so that Dominican dream doesn't feel too far away at the minute!! nice to have good news for a change 

Weekend went ok, altho looking forward to this one more as my buddy Lisa is having her 40th b-day party Sat night and it's 70's fancy dress, should be a riot so will try and post a crazy pic for you to see!!

Bit pants about your dodgy blood test, hope the nurse hasn't left too much of a bruise, keep me posted re results bet they will be over 80 again   

Am gonna go, but take care chick and I'll catch up with you soon

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Dearset Sammy Lou

You probably won't believe it but the extension may have to wait now as I have got another BFP     Yippeeeeee.. After getting the fantastic score of 121.4nmols from my CD21 bloods i just couldn't wait any longer and I know its only day 27 but had to test and theres a definate line all be it faint.  Its there.  I'm really excited but sad and scared at the same time which i know is to be expected.  I so hope that you get your BFP soon.  I will need you to get me through it and i feel like  weare supposed to go to the bun in the oven board together.  I am keeping everything crossed for you this month.  Will you send me as many sticky vibes as you can spare in the hope that i get to hold on to this little bean.

Lots of Love to you and Rob sending you loads of       

Sonjia xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh Sonjia i'm sooooo please for you, what great news.  Why is it you always get a bfp when i miss a day on the laptop     I'm gonna have to go and get ready for work so will have to send you lots of sticky vibes tonight   but my thought are with you and little bean darlin

Sam xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Mrs (I'm back!!)

Haven't stopped grinning all day cause of your news, it seems to me mothers day is going to have a very special meaning from now on   !!!

Here's LOADS of positive (couldn't find the sticky ones) vibes to help keep beanie baby in the right place, are you ready......?? 

                                                                       

I so hope everything goes ok for you this time and and I'm here for you along the way chick   

Let's hope we can be in the bun in the oven board together, i don't test til next wk (ov'd quite late in my cycle) but I'm about 8DPO and had a big dip in temps this am it was below the coverline which can sometimes indicate implantation so you never know..... it didn't happen last month so will be interesting to find out what my temps will be in the morning  
Also had progesterone bloods done today so get those results back beginning next wk will keep you posted!!

Hope you are ok, did you have any signs or do you think it's bit early to tell??

Had better go chick, but please pass on my best wishes to Ant, i hope he's ok too 

Sam xx  

Ps have blown you some bubbles too xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sammy,

Did another test this morning and its another BFP I am still in shock.  I never thought I would fall on so quickly, well its been 4 months actually but the time had flown..  Thanks for your sticky positive vibes they mean alot and are very much appreciated.      and i will give Ant your love.

I can't wait to find out what your progesterone test results are and I noticed from the 2ww board you are due to test next week.  I am so keeping everything crossed for you two.  

I am in a weird place at the mo cause I am really excited but trying not to get too caught up in my BFP just in case it all goes Pete Tong (wrong) again.  Trying to concentrate on other stuff is really hard.  

I hope my news hasn't made you feel too blue  ,  and I know you will be mega pleased for us but I also know if you had 2 BFPs since we have been buddies and I had not got any then I would feel low. (I hope you don't mind me mentioning this but wanted you to know I understand how you might feel) You have to stay uber positive and I know that BFP for you two is just around the corner.

Sending you and Rob loads of                                               .

Take care honey and have a great weekend.

Sonjia xxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Sonjia 

Please, please, please believe me when i say I'm not blue about your BFP's and at this minute all i want in the world is for you to go on and have a strong, healthy bubba   
How have you been feeling me darlin?? will the doc's give you a 6wk scan??  It must be hard for you, i bet one minute you are on   then the next your all anxious i can only imagine what feelings your going thro  

Not much to say for me at the minute, AF due around Thurs and i haven't got any tests in so might hold off and test when i come back from visiting my grandma's at the wkend if the witch hasn't arrived by then.... 
No symptoms either way but temps high, altho this might be down to the head cold I've currently got..... my boss has tried to send me home all day but I've been too busy with paper work   

Think I'm gonna go and take a hot choc to bed with me, so take care chick and we'll catch up soon i hope 

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Hun,

So sorry your not feeling well    and the hot choccie and bed sounds like the right thing to do.

Thankyou so much for your reasurrance that your not blue over this and I knew you would be mega chuffed I just wanted to be as sensitive as I could and your positive vibes are really keeping me going.  I have felt crud these last few days quite nauseous YIPPEEEEEE    but no sickness yet and generally shattered.

I have had a little cry    this evening as I had pain low down in the middle and got in a flap but had a bath and feel better now.  The first sign of any problems though and I will be off work and feet up.

Sounds good with the temps and I    have everything double crossed for you.

I am seeing Mr Beck my gyny on the 5th April so i will ask for a scan then and if i make it I will be 7 weeks so should be a good time for heartbeat and stuff.  keep your fingers crossed for me

Hope you are feeling better soon and you can shake the head cold off

All my Love

Sonjia


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Ps

Have blown you some Bubbssss

xxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey chick

I've had the day off today as felt quite rough this morning when i tried to get up for work!!!

If it helps my friend (another Sam) is currently 9wks pregnant and she has experienced all sorts of twinges/pains and even a little bleeding during the past few weeks and was told this was quite normal due to the changes in your body..... I'm sure this doesn't stop you from worrying tho so like you say the best thing is to put your feet up and concentrate on feeling calm and prioritising your needs for a change!!

Not sure if AF is on her way to be honest   altho my temps are still really good, i have started getting a little cramping on my lower left side (usual af symptom) i keep thinking at least we will be able to start iui if the witch arrives but there is a big part of me that was hoping we wouldn't need it (especially after all the effort we put in this month).....!!!
I keep trying the fertility clinic to get my 21day bloods but it just rings out and goes onto answer phone   bloody annoying  

Ooh I'm being proper grumpy aren't i, sorry mate!!  

Think i might go back to bed for an hour, don't worry chick i have everything crossed for you (apart from my legs if that's ok    ) Take care chick

Sam xx

Ps thanks for my bubbles too


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sam,

Hope your feeling loads better after resting up yesterday.

Did you have any luck finding out about your bloods and I really hope AF hasn't reared her ugly head.

I have just seen Vicsters devastating news and can't begin to imagine how her and DH must be feeling.  I know she will get all the support she needs from her loved ones and get through it.

I'm feeling ok at the moment a little YAk from time to time but just trying my best to take it easy.

Take Care

Speak Soon

Sonjia xxxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Hun

Just typed you one of my long replies and managed to loose it all   

Gonna be quick now cause of the time, but wanted to let you know that iui has been cancelled this month as the clinic is shut 4 days over Easter and i will prob be ready to ov around this time   
It's really done my head in (as you can imagine) and it doesn't help that friend announced she is 12 wks pregnant with her 2nd, it only took them a couple of month too


Rob has been fab and bought me lovely bunch flowers to cheer me up, it must be hard him too......

Hope you are ok chick, other than the feeling yuk   of course 

Will catch up again properly in the week

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Hun,

Sorry that IUI has been cancelled for this month and I notice from your cycle chart that AF arrived so another month of au naturelle for you.  I'm sure the flowers helped loads well done ROB

I have had a couple of bad days as spotting started on Monday night with light red blood then it just turned to watery brown stuff.  Still had the scare of my life and dare not do anything so am off work.

I just need to get to next Thursday when I see my gyny and I should get a scan.  

Me and my mum are supposed to go on my friends hen do to Amsterdam on Friday for the weekend and I am not sure whether I should go.  One half of me says no way because if anything happens I will be away from Ant and will blame myself because I went and the other half just syas get yourslf off and try and relax and occupy yourself for a few days.

What do you think

Anyway going to put my feet up again

Speak soon.

Take care 

Sonjia xxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Chick

Ah mate what a difficult one, i really don't know what to say..... in your own mind do you think you will be able to enjoy yourself on the hen wkend, from past experience there's always a lot of drinking, dancing and walking about included when i have been away before, it can take the strain out of anyone not pregnant!!  But then on the other hand life can't stop either..... you have to do what feels right for you chick and if your not having a good old drink because of the obvious would the weekend feel the same for you??

Have moved on from the iui nightmare and went to look at a car tonight  , it's nothing really sporty and it's approx 3yrs old - Ford Fiesta Flame, but it's been really well looked after and has a good spec so seriously considering buying it. My present car has done me proud for the last 9yrs (Astra) but it's time for an upgrade me thinks   .....!!!

Really, really hope you are ok and the spotting was a one off, keep me posted chick and rest up...... I'm bloody shattered and going to bed as there's another busy day planned at work tomorrow

Take care hun

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Honey,

I shouldn't have opened my mouth cause just after I posted I started to bleed more and this was deep red and thick blood.  This morning it seems to have slowed again but already had the tears as if it is a MC so feeling exhausted and devastated and definately won't be doing the hen weekend

Mrs H xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh hun, really hope everything is ok for you
I'm going to keep positive for you chick and send you lots of sticky vibes!!

                                                        

Rest up chick and pm me if it's easier

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sammy,

Sorry its been a day or too.  I just seem to have been too worried    to concentrate on anything for long.  Am putting everything on my scan on Thursday so lets hope its good news .  I am really struggling with my nerves at the moment, I dont ever remember feeling so stressed and usually I would keep busy to occupy myself but for obvious reasons not doing anything which makes everything worse.

Hope you two are ok and enjoying your weekend.  Have you two booked a holiday yet??

Speak soon

Sonjia xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sonjia ..Just wanted to give you a big virtual   and hope everything is well at your scan x             

Cat X


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Ahhhh

Thanks Cat I really needed that virtual hug so much,  Just feel like the seconds are dragging and each second is torture.  Counting down to the scan, will let you know.

Sonjia xxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

We are here for you hun whatever happens ..it must feel like torture waiting.... sending you some more                                 to help you through. 
 
Cat x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Sonjia (and Cat   )

Sorry iv'e not been around either (altho thoughts have been with you chick) things have been crazy here and i just haven't had a spare minute to sit down and use the laptop......

What a nightmare you are currently going thro, i can't even begin to understand the feelings your experiencing it must be so difficult to say the least.  As Cat says we're here for you             

Keep strong mate and keep me posted re scan update on Thursday (promise i will be around) what time are you booked in for?? 

Good luck chick,                Speak to you soon

Sam xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

How are you holding up hun ?   still sending you lots of                 

Sam I have just posted elsewhere to your caravan post ..I have such a funny image in my head now .. hope you rock all the way to a BFP hun. x

Cat x


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sammy lou and Cat,

Really sorry I haven't replied but its been a hell of a few days and unfortunately I miscarried on Wednedsay    so never got my scan today after all.  He did offer to do one but I know its all over as I have had terrible cramps and loads of bleeding.  Just wanted you both to know I'm ok and he still thinks I should stay positive that the clomid will work again and then once I have my BFP I should start taking mini asprin   Why ? not sure something to do with clotting.

Anyway will prbably have a few days relaxing in the sunshine.  Me and Ant have spent all day doing the gardens which now look beautiful and its really peaceful and scenic where i live so shouldn't find it hard to relax.

Will be back to my chatty self in a few days but for now take care.

Sonjia xxxxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Sonjia

Thought it better to pm you 

Thinking of you both   

Sam xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry to read this Sonjia









Take care of yourselves...










Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I just wondered if any of you ladies had Mrs Hopeful mobile number or anything as I know a few ladies are concerned after she had her scan on Saturday that she hasn't logged on. I suspect she's just taking time out from FF with her DH but if anyone has her number, I'd be grateful if you'd be able to text just to check she's ok (well as ok as she can be)?

If you do please could you let me know? 

Thanks ladies.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi everyone
I'm on my first cycle of Clomid and this is my second day of taking it. I've ben taking it in the morning so I'm getting all the side effects. I'm feeling nervousness, my stomach feels a tad upset and yesterday I felt spaced out for 5 hours... it was like being dizzy but without the movement of your vision lol. And with me working full time it was pretty hard to deal with. I felt like I wasn't quite there lol.
I am hoping to find a Clomid buddy so I can chat to someone who is going through the same. I can only chat by emails and not many people like chatting that way so I don't have any buddies yet!
Also does anyone live near Manchester? 
Anyway enough of my waffle... I'm going to get something to eat and drink... hopefully it will make me feel better? 
I'm also taking folic acid, omega 3 and evening primrose oil (up until ovulation), these won't effect Clomid in anyway will they?
Thanks in advance,
Jane xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

heidiholmes said:


> *what helps me is i have 3 clomid friends on my msn that i met of ff * its nice to know they are there for me and im not abnormal





wishingangel22 said:


> *I am hoping to find a Clomid buddy so I can chat to someone who is going through the same. I can only chat by emails and not many people like chatting that way so I don't have any buddies yet!*


Please be cautious about giving out any personal details, including emails addresses and joining MSN messenger with people you don't know...there's a message on Girl and Boy Talk...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92919.0

If you would like to chat to other Fertility Friend members, you can join the "chatroom" on this website...here's the link...

*******************************************************

and some more info...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92894.0

Please take care...

Natasha xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

You can easily block someone on MSN if they start being strange with you..which is not so easy on normal e-mail so I would go for that method rather than normal e-mail if possible..Is there any reason why you can't get MSN ? Or like Minxy says you could agree a time to meet in the chat room.
Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Think the clomid has affected my sleep too.  Am really tired all the time, but as soon as I get to bed I'm wide awake


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I would agree with Natasha re being cautious about sharing personal info, Sonjia and i have been "chatting" on ff for nearly a year now and it has taken this long before numbers have been swapped. I have also found it hard to know where the boundaries are as i wouldn't want to crowd someone - i.e is the support/friendship i give and get on ff enough, the answer is probably yes 

Suppose it's different strokes for different folks   just be careful out there!!

Jane - Not sure about your evening primrose and omega 3 question but the folic acid should be ok. When i was on clomid i experienced that spaced out feeling almost like i was having an outer body experience (only way to describe it) and my head didn't feel like it belonged to my body, weired!! 
I'm probably not the best person to buddy up with due to starting iui and currently not being on clomid but wanted to say that having a buddy (Mrs Hopeful) has really got me thro some sticky patches and i would definitely recommend you finding one!!! Maybe you could start your own post with a request for someone to be your bud??

Nix76 - That's funny about your sleep (altho you prob don't think so) i was just the same on clomid and when your in bed your mind starts working overtime about what you did that day at work etc.... i actually fell asleep once when i was on my own in the office i was that tired on clomid   

Hi Cat - Hows you??

Sam xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Sam ..I am good ta .. if you had asked me on Sunday night or Monday morning ..I would have been crying my eyes out ..dramas with my donor very nearly cancelling on me after I got a positive ov test..so was panicking big style ..but he managed to sort out his plumber and got here on Monday and Yesterday .. so fingers crossed that the timing is right and the opk stick was right .. 

Did I read that your IUI was cancelled this month ? how frustrating for you if it was you I am thinking of (Brain is going !) 
Good luck with your next cycle x
Cat x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Cat 

Sorry to hear about your nightmare regarding your donor, it never ceases to amaze me how stressfull this ttc malarkey is whatever the circumstance!!

iui was cancelled unfortunately, it's a real bummer as i had just got my head around it all again.....!!! never mind, we're off to Devon this weekend to at least i won't be injecting whilst away  

Good luck this month chick, sounds like you are going to have a busy weekend if your opk's and temp chart are anything to go by!!

Take care,

Sam xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Have a great time in Devon hun x I think I ovulated yesterday so hoping that there were a few swimmers left to do the job..ideally I could have done with him again on wed ..but never mind can only do what you can do .. he wasn't available so it is pot luck really!
Cat x


----------



## gerkin (May 1, 2007)

i have all the panic attacks to and the sickness ect i have missed a period this month and not pregnant but since last month my symptoms dont go


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Gerkin - It all sounds very confusing re your cycle, i think i would have tested about a 100 times if it were me...!! Are your cycles usually like this??

Hi Cat, going back to what you said before i went off to Devon, it only takes one of the little tinkers to do the deed so fingers crossed there were enough of them waiting, speaking of waiting how's ur 2ww going    Devon was lovely we had quite a relaxing time and ate lots of cream tea's and scrummy ice-cream, i'm now back on my stepper tho after over indulging  

Bit stressed at the minute as Rob has told me he might be in Madrid with work in June and the dates could clash with iui (if not lucky enough to catch this month) my head is all over the place and i don't think i can go another month of waiting to start treatment it's already been cancelled twice!!

Had better go, take care folks 

Sam xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello everyone  

Sam .. 2ww is going good ..not quite resorted to being a nutty knicker checker but come Monday I think I will be !!   had a few vague symptoms like being really tired .. a bit nauseas (however you spell it !) and weeing lots especially in the middle of the night for some reason! they could all be caused by other things tho like the metformin etc.. but thinking positively     

I hope that things work out for you date wise ..hopefully you won't need iui as you will already be pregnant       

Gerkin ..Hope things settle down for you hun  
Cat x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Cat

Your symptoms sound good, fingers crossed they aren't due to the meds.....!! Ahhhh knicker watch what a nightmare, if were not checking for ewcm it's looking for the dreaded witch, Rob thinks i have an infatuation with my pants    

Have had a bit of worldly advice from a nott's iui girl and think Rob's trip and next lot of tx will work out ok (as long as af arrives as expected) so all's good for the time being.

Am planning on an early night, good luck over the next couple of day's Cat here's hoping a BFP is on it's way to you  

Sam xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Sam
I have not been knicker checking as much as I thought I would probably because I don't feel remotely like I am getting AF ..but had no sicky feelings today either so maybe that was just the met playing tricks on me or something I don't know.. test day tomorrow and I have an appointment with my consultant I am hoping he will give me another 6 months on clomid but check whether I am actually ovulating.. as they have never done this for me.
Cat x


----------

